# New to the Morbious Fod collection II: Electric Boogaloo



## morbious_fod (Apr 11, 2010)

Having posted on the original thread to long I have decided to not only create a new thread but to move it to this section, due to the majority of my acquisitions being soda or soda related, it only makes more sense.

 Following up a new lead led me into the wilds of lower West Virginia where I found a few decent pieces, and some hey that's neat items. Saturday found me on one of my "Let's just drive and see where we end up" exploring trips into North Carolina. I hit North Wilkesboro, the home of Sun Flower Beverages, passed through Winston-Salem, but didn't stop, and went on to Mayberry (Mount Airy), and continued on up 52 hitting the occasional shop on the way. Wilksboro only had one antique shop; however, the majority of my finds was there. They had some other stuff I was interested in, but not $35 dollars interested. The surprising thing was that there were no Sun Flowers to be found. So let's get started.







 This one is off the bay.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 11, 2010)

While the middle one was won off of Ebay the bottles flanking it are a 1946 Nesbitt's from Pocahontas, VA, while having a better acl than my present one, it had a chip on the bottom, but I can deal with that. The other bottle is a Cherry River from the Nesbitts Bottling Company of Richwood WVA. I just liked the acl so I picked it up. It is a 1955. I found the last two in West Virginia if you couldn't guess.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 11, 2010)

You may have seen my post of the Northfork WVA Big Bottle deco, well this is it's newer cousin from the Welch WVA plant of the Northfork Coca Cola group, and this Dixie Beverages from Northfork WVA might be the successor of the Big Bottle brand in Northfork. Too bad this bottle had a huge lip chip, I really liked this one.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 11, 2010)

But now we get into the bottles that made the trip worthwhile. This is a Dixie-Ola from the Roanoke Bottling Company which was incorporated in 1926, and I'm sure they didn't last too long due to Coca-Cola's being sue crazy of anyone using any variation of the name Cola at this time. The other interesting thing about this bottle is that there is a good possibility that they had a franchise in a cross roads town known as Mouth of Wilson, VA, where Field's Manufacturing was bottling this brand, even though the caps still have Roanoke, VA on them, and their own flavor line. I still don't have any concrete dates for the operation of the bottling operations at Mouth of Wilson, and not Mouth of Wilson bottles have arisen only bottle caps.


----------



## DONT44 (Apr 11, 2010)

Those are some nice ACL's. I am looking for a green glass Nesbitt's 10oz bottle but am having a time locating one. 

 I have several Nesbitt's bottles and some other flavors that were bottled by different Nesbitt's bottlers around the country. 

 Regards, Don Nesbitt - no relation to the bottlers.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry supper was about to burn. Next we have this little beauty which is as mint as mint can get with these bottles, it is a 1944 Dr. Pepper from Marion, VA. Call it Karma or whatever this bottle has to be something paying me back for all the broken, melted, sick, chipped, and stained ones of this very bottle that I brought home from that broken bottle dump that I spent so much time digging in only to come up with very little. This bottle alone made that trip into the backwoods of WV worthwhile.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 12, 2010)

bottom.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 12, 2010)

Are you ready for one of my favorite finds from WV? Well it's not in very good shape; however, I think a 1946 Squirt bottle fits the bill. Serious fading all over, but it's an example of a bottle I haven't laid eyes on until now. Now it's time for the upgrade.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 12, 2010)

Ahh yeah!


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 12, 2010)

Now we transition into the North Carolina finds, the first being the nice but lightly stained on the the inside Caravan Green Ginger Ale bottle that I picked up in Barney Fife's territory. I didn't seen Andy or Aunt Be anywhere, but I did find this bottle. It's friend is the last hold over from the WV trip and it is a 1929 Rock Cliff Ginger Ale bottle, the real reason I picked up this bottle was for the cap that was attached to it. I don't have a Rock Cliff Ginger Ale bottle cap, and now I do, and it's an early one.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 12, 2010)

The sad thing is that I really didn't find much on my North Carolina trip, the rest I found in North Wilkesboro. I picked up a Buffalo embossed bottle from Charlotte NC for a friend of mine who is into Buffalos, and I picked up these two tips. The first one is a 1940, and the other is a 1947 from Charlotte, NC to upgrade the existing bottle I have for this company. There were a lot of interesting NC bottles in the Wilkesboro antique shop; however, I don't make it a habit of picking up North Carolina bottles. I did see a Wautagua Bottling Works straight side from Elizabethton, TN; however the bottom had a crack almost encircling the whole thing. Sigh. The acl Coke is from Cleveland, Tenn. and I picked it up for a buck in Bristol, I don't know why, it's just tough to find these acl cokes in decent shape sometimes.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  DONT44
> 
> Those are some nice ACL's. I am looking for a green glass Nesbitt's 10oz bottle but am having a time locating one.
> 
> ...


 
 I think the only Nesbitts green bottle I have is the one pictured but in 7oz. I'll keep my eyes open, but they don't see too many of the green Nesbitts.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 12, 2010)

What the heck here is a pic of the Rock Cliff cap that made buying that particular bottle important.


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 12, 2010)

morbious , i alway's enjoy your posts. you give me pics to copy so i know what to look out for on outing to shops .  thanks


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 12, 2010)

Ya welcome! LOL! Good luck.


----------



## Anthonicia (Apr 12, 2010)

I have heard that there are some good little shops to find bottles in Mt. Airy.  Have never actually been there, but I intend to next time I make it out that way.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 12, 2010)

Unfortunately I only found one shop called the Surry Emporium. That was where I found the Caravan bottle, other than that they didn't have massive amounts of bottles, maybe twenty in all.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 12, 2010)

morbious ~

 Regarding your "Nesbitts of California" bottle with the black label ... are those considered hard to find back east?  Because out here in California they are as common as dirt! Seriously, I see them all the time. In fact, I have dug or found so many of them over the years, I usually don't even bring them home anymore. I just leave them laying on the ground where I found them for future bottle hunters.

 It's possible I am misunderstanding something here, (which is par for the course for me) and it's only the "Virginia" bottles you are interested in. Which is kind of funny when I think about it now, because of the numerous ones I have found over the years, I never checked, or even cared until now where they were made. I guess I will have to start doing that. The antique shops are full of them too. I just looked at one from my collection, and will post a photo of it in a minute for you to examine. I'm not sure where it's from, other than on the back it  says ... "By Nesbitt Licensee At Location Shown On Cap."  I will give you more specific info from the bottom when I post it shortly.

 However, I have never found or even seen (other than in photos) the green variation posted by DONT44.  If I ever find one of those, I guarantee I won't leave it laying on the ground where I find it!

 I'll be back shortly.

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> morbious ~
> 
> ...


 
 The reason this particular Nesbitts is so tough is that it is from the small town of Pocahontas, VA and instead of the "location found on cap" notation on the back acl it has "Franchise Bottler Pochahontas, VA". While I am mostly a Virginia, West Virginia (well two towns anyway), and East Tennessee collector, I have picked up a 1 pint 12oz version of this bottle, and the aforementioned green, two variations of the "Nesbitts Orange Drink" bottles from Kingsport, Tenn, and still have the 7oz Greensboro, NC version of the same bottle from Pocahontas. I even have a 7oz "Nesbitts Orange Drink" from 1948 well after I thought they had dropped the Orange Drink part of the name. I dabble sometimes; however, Nesbitts isn't on of the brands I actively collect.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 12, 2010)

morbious ~

 I understand now regarding your interest in that particular bottle. But since I know you like a good challenge, maybe you can figure out from the info on the bottom where my bottle was made. (Most likely from California as that's where I found it) but then again maybe not.???  The makers mark is another one of those weird G over a C that we spoke about the other day (Glass Containers, Inc.), and reads ...


                        50  <symbol>  4        plus ... 5458          plus ... Des. Pat. 114026 

             Even if this doesn't tell us where it was made, is the date ... 1950 - 1954 - 1958 ?

 I'm posting only the back and bottom ... the front is identical to your's. (Filled with milk for legibility).

        And I will understand if you are not interested or able to crack the G C code. It boggles me!

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 12, 2010)

And here's the bottom ...


----------



## madman (Apr 12, 2010)

really nice stuff joe!


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> morbious ~
> 
> ...


 
 If I had to venture a guess then I would have to go with it being a 1950. Of course the name of the bottler and the town was located on the cap as noted on the back. Los Angeles is of course where the main company had it's offices. That's what makes these Nesbitts bottles such a pariah with collectors, is the lack of a town name, thus they aren't worth much in the form you have posted. There are tons of that very bottle out there, and the market reflects that. Even though with that black acl it can be tough to find one of these in mint shape.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 19, 2010)

This past Friday I had the bright idea to head over to Pikeville, KY for their Hillbilly days celebration, and to investigate an antique mall in the area. Along the way I kept my eyes open for any interesting yard sales. I actually came upon one about a half an hour from my destination, when I spotted a large amount of Royal Crown/Nehi coolers signage and other advertising devices. With my bottle alarm going off the scale I turned around and headed back. Turns out the guy didn't have any bottles, he was mostly an advertising and cooler collector. He had an impressive collection of items out in the yard and when I ask if maybe there was a chance he had some old bottler records he directed me to some boxes that he had bought the night before some of which were full of operator's manuals for the coolers, and another box full of paper labels for syrup jugs, and two more which were full of the reseal caps pictured. I went through them and picked out what I wanted, unfortunately the Fountain Lemon (which was obviously replaced by the Lemonade pictured at some point as they share the same stock number) labels had all stuck together and I didn't get one of them. When I asked how much he declined, and sent me only my way labels and resealers in hand. Nice guy. The rest of the trip was a bust, except that I was able to score some Ale-8-1 Kentucky's unofficial state drink. An unused bottle reciept in the same box identified the bottler as the Royal Crown Bottling Company of Prestensburg, KY.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 19, 2010)

A trade for a near mint Piggly Wiggle Ginger Ale paper label nd/nr gained me this Mission Orange Drink sign, and a bottle; however, the one pictured is my Mission from Roanoke, VA that I already owned. 






 I'm starting to amass a decent collection of pre-Mission Beverages Mission items.


----------



## madman (Apr 19, 2010)

NICE STUFF THE MISSION SIGN AND BOTTLE ARE KILLER!


----------



## morbious_fod (May 2, 2010)

Of course I went to the Gray Tennessee show this weekend. I ran into Grime 5, Dragon0421 who were both set up and of course the Madman himself. I also picked up some bottles starting with these Orange Crushes and oc related bottles. The one on the left is a Diet Crush, a 1939 tall amber Orange Crush from the Luckly Club company of St. Louis which is embossed on the bottom, a 7 oz OC Beverages Orange crush bottle that I may already have but no need to take chances, then there is the Old Colony, and the Wards upgrade from Knoxville which still has some issues but is much better than my present one.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 3, 2010)

The next picture is of a Hires extraction variation I didn't have, a green paper label slick bottle with Orange Crush Bottling Company embossed on the shoulder but no town name that I got for free and knowing the digging habits of the person who the bottle came from it could possibly be local, Next is a Tenn-Cola from Knoxville, Tennessee slug plate, beside that is a Cunningham from Johnson City which was so nice I couldn't resist a double of, after that we have the narcissistic purchase which is a Joe's Better Beverages bottle, and finally a Delaware Punch acl I have been secretly wanting for a while.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 3, 2010)

Well that's enough of the goofy buying, let's get down to the new local finds of the weekend. First up is the prize of the weekend and my favorite pick up, and that is a Lemon Kola from the Bluefield Candy Company of Bluefield, WVA, then there is the 3-c Nectar deco from Graham, VA which isn't perfect but by far better than the multiple cracked bottle it's replacing, then there is the Cleveland, VA Chero Soda water, and then the Pocahontas, VA version, and finally a find I didn't expect. It doesn't look like much; however, it is very interesting. It is a Chero-Cola Bottling Company of Pocahontas, VA straight side bottle. I find it odd that this company had this bottle when they had the Soda Water bottle, this either means they were operating as such prior to the creation of the soda water around 1924, or they bottled a non-Chero associated brand along with Chero, Orange Crush, and Good Grape.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 3, 2010)

Next we have a 1946 Tip from Baloxi Miss., and a replacement for my 1953 Pocahontas Beverages bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 3, 2010)

Of course I picked up the usual go withs this weekend as well. The Rhythm Punch matchbook was an ebay win; however, the Hep from Appalachia, VA, Lonesome Pine Grape, Cherry, and Orange, Old Colonys, and the Big Head Mountain Dew were from the show.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 3, 2010)

This is my Orange Crush display that I set up at the show.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 3, 2010)

A closer look.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 3, 2010)

The Right tower.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 3, 2010)

And the middle.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 3, 2010)

A few more that I bought at the show and one I got from Ebay. First is this Ale 8-1 can.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 3, 2010)

Sun Rise Flavor Company bottle opener from Tazewell, VA.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 3, 2010)

And a "Finally got one" find on the bay, a Canada Dry Sparkling Orange Bottle with labels.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 3, 2010)

Morb ~

 I was online while you were posting last night, and it was like watching history being made. You didn't say whether or not your display was judged as they sometimes are, but it looks like a "Blue Ribbon"  winner to me. (Or should I say, "Orange" ribbon?). All of your bottles are killer, but I'm particularly interested in the "Crush Dry" in the lower center. What's the story on that one? And any chance of a close up image?

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## morbious_fod (May 3, 2010)

I really didn't want to say anything, but yes there was a vote taken for "Most educational" and "People's Choice" and I didn't win either of them, losing out to my friend Geff's can display for People's Choice, and another club member's display of acls from A to Z, that had a painted label bottle displayed for each letter of the alphabet, which received "Most Educational". Apparently my display just didn't impress many who actually placed a vote; however, it did draw the most viewers throughout the show, according to my own observations, and that's really the point I guess.

 Here is a picture of the Crush Dry I posted from when I first received it. Crush Dry was Orange Crush's entry into the "Sparkling Orange" market of the late 1920's and early 1930's, and competed with the more common Mission Sparkling Orange, Lemon, and Grapefruit flavors, College Inn Sparkling Orange, and the Canada Dry Sparkling Orange posted earlier in this very thread.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 3, 2010)

Morb ~

 Thanks a lot. That's a really cool looking bottle. Paper labels have always interested me, even though I only have a couple of them in my collection.

 Regarding the funny looking Orange Crush "guy," ... is there an interesting story behind that?

 Thanks again,

 SPB


----------



## sodapops (May 3, 2010)

Very nice "Orange Crush" display. Maybe you could bring them to the Tulsa show and show it off?[]


----------



## morbious_fod (May 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Morb ~
> 
> ...


 
 Crushy is the name and pimpin' Orange Crush is his game. The version of Crushy that I used for my display is the early version of the mascot trademarked in 1928. He would start showing up on the bottles and nearly everything else associated with the brand around that time.

 In 1941 the orange crushing small headed Crushy is replaced by the big headed non orange molesting version of the mascot that would exist through the 1950's.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 3, 2010)

Morb ~

 I was looking at some old signs, etc. of Mr. Crushy and found the photo below.You might have seen it before, but if not I thought you might enjoy it. It said it was from some kind of "show" (perhaps a county fair or something). The only date associated with it said it was from the 1920s. It reminded of your display, and I thought you might like to try and duplicate it for your next showing. Heaven knows you probably have everything shown here ... and then some.  []

 SPB


----------



## morbious_fod (May 4, 2010)

Oh no it's that picture of that poor dumpy looking woman at the Orange Crush booth at what appears to be some kind of industry fair. This is also the picture that I realized that some Orange Crush bottlers were using Bob-O-Link bottles to bottle Good Grape, which may be the way it was bottled in Marion, VA. Actually some quick googling places this bottling works in Washington, DC.

 What's really awesome about this picture is the way the old flashes would explode, evidenced by the weird flash that looks like picture damage.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 4, 2010)

I'm hav'n fun here, so I hope you don't mind another photo. I wasn't going to post this one until you mentioned exploding flashes. It kind of looks like what happened with this one. But I thought it was a cool image of Mr. Crushy anyway, and worth sharing. There were a lot of these little mascot guys ... like Coca Cola's "Sprite." And I forget what they called the "Squirt Kid," but he was another one. Cool stuff.

 SPB

 P.S. I wasn't going to mention this either, but decided it was only appropriate to tell you that the woman in the black and white photo is my aunt. But that's okay, because my uncle thinks she's as ugly as homemade soap too.  Lol  []


----------



## morbious_fod (May 4, 2010)

Cute. That photo is from the mid 1920's, and she looks to be at least in her thirties, how old did you say you were again? LOL! BTW the Squirt Kid is named Squirt. LOL!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 4, 2010)

Actually, I have two aunts still with us. One is 96, and the other is 90. Born 1914 and 1920. So maybe the lady in the photo is my "great" aunt. I'm not sure.  []  So with nothing more to say to keep from putting my foot in my mouth, here's a photo of your Mr. Crushy guy taking it out on some innocent oranges.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 4, 2010)

Actually, I have two aunts still with us. One is 96 and born in 1914, and the other is 90 and born in 1920. So I guess the lovely looking lady in the photo is my "great" aunt. I think her name is Gurtrude. Anyway, I better quit while I'm ahead, and finish off with this photo of your Mr. Crushy guy taking it out on some innocent oranges. BTW;  I'm 58 and born in 1952. I'm a "Howdy Doody" boy. And I know who "Nellebelle" is, and what it took to make her brakes work.   Lol  []

 SPB


----------



## morbious_fod (May 4, 2010)

Of course it was that picture of Crushy that I took my design from. With all the outrage leveled at Uncle Ben, Aunt Jamima, and the Cream O' Wheat guy, by the racial groups who feel they represent, and rightly so, an old school racist mindset in advertising. I'm amazed that Crushy is never brought up. He is clearly a racial minstrel show black face stereotype used as a mascot for Orange Crush. Maybe it has more to do with the fact that most of the time when he is portrayed on the bottles this aspect never translates, and he ends up colorless on the embossed bottles, and white on the acls, which are the more public face of Crushy. Think this early racism was only in the south folks, Orange Crush was created in Chicago, Ill., and so was Crushy.


----------



## sodapops (May 4, 2010)

Man that sryup dispenser in that flyer would look so BEATIFUL in my restaurant. SO kool


> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Actually, I have two aunts still with us. One is 96 and born in 1914, and the other is 90 and born in 1920. So I guess the lovely looking lady in the photo is my "great" aunt. I think her name is Gurtrude. Anyway, I better quit while I'm ahead, and finish off with this photo of your Mr. Crushy guy taking it out on some innocent oranges. BTW; Â I'm 58 and born in 1952. I'm a "Howdy Doody" boy. And I know who "Nellebelle" is, and what it took to make herÂ brakes work.Â Â  LolÂ  []
> 
> SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 4, 2010)

sodapops ~

 Ask and ye shall receive. Here's a link to a place that has one of those dispensers for sale/auction? But it wouldn't let me capture an image of it ... how rude of them. This is my Orange Crush face  []  Lol 

 Good luck.

 SPB

http://www.prices4antiques.com/country-store/soda-fountains/Soda-Fountain-Syrup-Dispenser-Orange-Crush-Frosted-Globe-Mr-Crushy-16-inch-C234601.htm


----------



## cyberdigger (May 4, 2010)

What a great pic!!! ...I wonder what color the balloons were.. maybe orange? Why can't life look like this any more??


----------



## morbious_fod (May 4, 2010)

I'd say the balloons are orange.


----------



## Anthonicia (May 4, 2010)

I'd say that lady's skin is white.  Not to offend someone's family.  Did no one go into the sunlight back then, or is it all the years of Orange Crush that radiate us?  Some pictures of my family from back in the day look like night of the living dead.  Scary, scary, scary.....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 4, 2010)

It seems that old Orange Crush photo has generated a lot of interest. It's for sale for $14.99 + $3.00 S&H. Plus it says O.B.O. (Or Best Offer).

 Here's the link if anyone is interested. It "claims" it is an original black and white photo, and that there is only one copy available. Act fast if you want it, as I'm sure someone will snatch it up.

 SPB

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/photoseeum_com/items/Orange_Crush_Booth_at_Show_in_1920s_8x10_Old_Photo


----------



## morbious_fod (May 10, 2010)

Unfortunately this past week and weekend only brought me two of those Babe Ruth commemorative Red Rock bottles from ebay. One is limited edition of 1500 and the other is 2500. They were part of a series of these bottles produced to commemorate the hundredth anniversary of the bambino's birthday.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 10, 2010)

The back is different on each of these and share a common theme on the front.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 12, 2010)

I finally put up my final find from the Gray, TN show. This display piece for the last Mountain Dew Throwback promotion. I had been wanting something from that, but this caught my fancy. I had to have it and $5 later it was mine. His brothers were quickly scooped up as well. You can't expect hillbilly Mountain Dew stuff to last too long in the area where it was created. We're a bit rabid for Hillbilly MD stuff.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 23, 2010)

I hit one of my newer sources and one of my older sources today and scored from both. This 8oz near mint Verners from 1947 came from an old favorite while a new source granted me this 1948 Sun Crest 7oz from Welch, WV. Unfortunately the front acl didn't hold up as I hoped, but the next bottle posted will make up for that in spades.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 23, 2010)

You ever had one of those days when your conclusions of what was going on with the bottling companies in your research area was completely turned on it's head? I had that today when I found the bottle on the left. It is a 1957, the oldest version I had found was 1959, Blue Ridge Beverages from Marion, VA. The stunner was that while I was thinking that there was only one variation of these bottles, that being the ounces being on the front acl of the later bottles, this one has now placed a completely different bottle design in to the mix. Note that the shoulder sculpting is much higher on the 1957 version as compared to the green 1959 to the right of it. The acl is also much bigger on this earlier version, and now I neeeeeeed the 1957 green version. LOL! I had thought that they started using this design in 1959; however, with the emergence of this bottle it looks like the change over from a 7oz Blue Ridge Ginger Ale straight side acl bottle to these occurred much earlier than expected. I know that there is a 1956 straight side Ginger Ale so the transition year is now 1957. Funny how these things walk up and kick you in the posterior. LOL! Thus the fun of researching local bottlers!


----------



## madman (May 23, 2010)

NICE I SEE IT!


----------



## morbious_fod (May 23, 2010)

There were two of them but the other one had a huge chip on the shoulder. I'll see if this source comes up with more.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 23, 2010)

hey Morb...I didn't know you were looking for one of those. Else I'd have given ya a couple...


 NOT.......LOL

 Good find !![]


----------



## morbious_fod (May 23, 2010)

I didn't even know that variation existed. LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod (May 30, 2010)

Decided to hit the Hillsville, VA memorial day flea market today. I did ok, bought some bottle caps, a miniature Crush crate for the Orange Crush collection, and a few bottles. First off are these, starting with a 16oz Sun Drop for the imitator collection, not in perfect shape but it was only a buck, a 1948 (first I have found from this year) Tip bottle, and a strange Ginger Ale bottle from Gastonia, NC.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 30, 2010)

What's strange about it is the back which reads bottled under the authority of the Sun Drop Bottling Company of Gastonia, NC. Is this some associated brand with Sun Drop, I donno, but I have a thing for unusual green acls.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 30, 2010)

The next group are mostly nickel and dime bottles the first is a Virginia Etna Springs from Vinton, VA $2, a Rice's bottle with the same "Property of L. L. Rice" embossed on the bottom as my Pop Kola. I am wondering if this was an acl. I would certainly like to find one if it was, then there's the Rock Cliff clear paper label bottle, and last but certainly not least is the Nu-Icy from Wytheville, VA with a very small chip on the rings, but the rest is in great shape.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 30, 2010)

Yet all that is just so much crap in the face of my best find of the day, a Princeton Motors Company "Bottling Dept" bottle from Princeton, WVA. I originally thought that this bottle was just an oil bottle; however, certain information has come to light which makes me question that theory, and might explain the strange building I found on the sanborns that had a garage on the bottom floor and a bottling section as part of the second floor. The company was formed in 1914 if memory serves me right. Not sure on that.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 30, 2010)

I picked up this strange spoon and opener combo from the Pepsi-Cola Bottling Company of Princeton, WVA. I'd never seen one of these before, and wonder if this was produced in the early 1940's when they were bottling the syrup in the Fountain Syrup bottles. It would make since to have a bottler opener and a spoon in that situation.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 30, 2010)

Then there's the I couldn't resist item. A 3 1/2 oz Jumbo Peanut Butter jar. The other two are a 1 lb and a 10 1/2 oz size for comparison.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 30, 2010)

It doesn't have the cute little messages on the bottom but the patent date.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 30, 2010)

Good additions, esp the small Jumbo...and the Princeton W.VA


----------



## madman (May 30, 2010)

nice on the mini jumbo! and............ as you know that princeton motors soda is killer!!!!!!!


----------



## green dragon (May 30, 2010)

All great finds. 

  I gotta find me a flea market around here with that level of goodies - not just cases of dug mason jars. lol.

  Got a question on the Nu-Icy.... if I may dare .. is what''s a good price on that - I found one this past week, turned it down at 10 bucks cause it has a couple 1/8" dings ( not shipped outside, but the dings that show inside the glas - not bubbles ) . 

  Hope to pick up some bottles tommorrow, that a guy wants to  get rid of cheap, hope for some rarities,  

  ~ AL


----------



## morbious_fod (May 31, 2010)

Nu-Icy's for the most part are pretty common. I paid $10 for that one, which was a steal, due to it's being from Wytheville, VA which is a tough town to find this particular bottle from. Most go for about $5 to $10 in good condition. Keep looking and I assure you that you will find a better one. The flea market at Hillsville, VA only happens twice a year, and numerious dealers flock to it from all over. The dealer I got the Princeton off of was a person I already knew and didn't expect to find there. If he hadn't been there I wouldn't have found too much that would qualify as, the way Madman put it, that "Killer".


----------



## bhainesinnc (May 31, 2010)

I'm from Eastern NC, and just uncovering about 4-500 soda bottles I dug and put up in the early 70's, finding ACL Tips, on the same bottle it also has tips embossed several times on the bottle, also finding Nesbits here?? Havn't found any Tenn. yet, but if anyone takes a ride into eastern NC and are interested in fresh bottles that haven't been cleaned, I'd allow someone to go to the honey hole with me and take their picks!! found some really nice embossed yesterday, someone is supposed to be posting these for me, no photo-bucket. I will be selling most of these..finding some nice embossed pepsi's, Dr. pepper, found a perfect ACL Milk-kay yesterday also, from St. Louis..Not to get off the thread, but does anyone have info. on a five-points, could be a beer, not sure....thanks for your time..


----------



## morbious_fod (May 31, 2010)

Five points was a soda flavor line from the Nu-Grape company. It was bottled in my area in Johnson City, Tenn., Bluefield VA and Knoxville, Tenn. They are usually acls; however, they may have started with a paper label.


----------



## bhainesinnc (May 31, 2010)

Thank you for the five-points pic., this one seems to be embossed 6 oz, It has five * Points on both sides, at the bottom of the neck, and the Reg. U.S. Pat. Off., PLGWT and a #1 and a 152 around the base, had never heard of it so thank you!!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 7, 2010)

I was stunned on Saturday when after disappointment after diappointment on that trip to Tazewell, I came upon a yard sale, finding nothing and dejected I started to leave and a woman asked didn't I find anything. I said no, I was looking for pop bottles. She stated that here husband had some soda bottles, and upon talking to him he took me into his collecting/hoarding room, and the first thing I saw was this bottle, and immediately realized this was a variation I didn't have. We talked some and I decided to try to acquire the bottle, sure enough he sold it to me, and it's now part of the collection, and I'm about to post it on the website. That's three variations of these Graham, VA straight side 3-Cs so far, and one deco. I'm beginning to wonder what else will show up. 






 It has a thick visible ring around the upper shoulder area. The other two variations are straight up.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 12, 2010)

I found a couple of things this weekend so far. First is this Atlas Strong Shoulder in what appears to be a light Olive Green. It stood out like a sore thumb from the rest of the usually blue jars and I had to have it.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 12, 2010)

bottom.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 12, 2010)

No I can finally say without lying that I have a BIG ONE! Woohoo! LOL! It is a Big One from West Jefferson, NC, I finally found one fairly cheap.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 12, 2010)

What is it with me and these Suburban Clubs? I found that Green 1950 last year and now this clear 1957 from Baltimore, MD. I couldn't resist the acl is just so indicative of the period.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 12, 2010)

I found a bottle that narrows down one of my mystory bottles, it's a 1940 7-UP bottle from the 7-up bottling company inc. Virginia. This is the oldest one of these that I have found and predates the Roanoke-Danville, VA bottles that I have seen, Richlands, VA's 7-UP by seven years, and Marion, VA's franchise as well. So where the heck is this bottling company? I will find out sooner or later.

 BTW this is another one of those where the white acl is fine, aside from a couple of chips, and the red is in the process of deteriorating.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 12, 2010)

back


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> back


 
 I just found a referance that might answer this one. In the Billboard magizine issue from 1942 they mention that in Richmond, VA there is a 7-UP Bottling Company of Virginia. This is most likely the origin of this bottle. It's the closest thing I have some to so far on this one.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 13, 2010)

Morb ~

 I always enjoy the new additions to your collection and, if you haven't already seen it, thought you might like to put this 7up bottle under your research microscope and see what you think. I saw it on e-Bay, and although it's in terrible shape, it is just the opposite of the others that have been discussed. This one has red and no white. But of particular interest, (if I am reading the bottle marks right) it is a Owens-Illinois/Duraglas bottle with a ...  3 < symbol > 46  ... I believe the 3 is for Fairmont, West Virginia, which is your neck of the woods. Of course, the 46 is for 1946. It didn't sell, (duh, I wonder why) but it is still on my watch list until I eventually delete it. Anyway, here's the link if you want to check out the other photos. (Please note: This is not intended to resurrect the red vs. white controversy, and only sparked my interest because of the W. Va. connection).  []  

 SPB

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270586144984&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 13, 2010)

Now that's a rare instance.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 13, 2010)

In the end this one will never be resolved without someone producing some real proof that there was an effort to ration red orange paint during world war II. A letter denoting this fact, or some inter-company memo, not just based upon anecdotal evidence and legend. No hard evidence has been produced to my knowledge, and Lockhart doesn't seem to give any references for this phenomenon, except mentioning that it happened. I myself will be erring on the side of caution, because I have seen little to no proof that this rationing ever took place, or why it seems to have been mostly on 7-UP bottles, while other sodas show no sign of this rationing. There have been mentions of yellow only squirts, white only kists, but these aren't the norm and may have more to do with cheap bottling companies leaving them off than anything else. This of course is based on the fact that if Owens-Illinois ran out of red as indicated in the original thread, then why are there still Owens-Illinois bottles from the same period with the red perfectly intact?

 The red being dissolved leaving the white in good shape runs the gambit from the introduction of the swimsuit bottle, until the 1950's. As Soda posted there are exceptions, I even seen one on ebay he missed; however, the majority that I have seen are missing the red and the white is left behind, usually in very good to perfect shape. In the end it all comes down to personal choice, are you willing to pay a premium for a "war time" 7-up, even if there is wide spread doubt in the collector community that such a thing doens't really exist? People buy 13 Ball jars everyday for much more than a Ball jar is worth thinking that they are getting a rarity, and who am I to argue.

 One more thing, and I will start scanning and posting some of these letters, I own a portion of the records for a local bottling company which was in operation during World War 2, and the rationing is mentioned quite often; however, none of them mention paint rationing; however, glass rationing and metal rationing caused them no end of trouble.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 15, 2010)

Yay! I have one now. A 1917 Isaac Greenspon bottle from Bluefield, VA. Yay!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 17, 2010)

Not impressed by my Isaac Greenspon eh? Well maybe this will spark some interest.

 BEHOLD! The average Rock Cliff Ginger Ale bottle, and it's MUTATED COUSIN! Yessir I finally have a 24oz Rock Cliff Ginger Ale bottle. I've seen the clear beverages version; however, this one left a twinkle in my green glass loving eye.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 17, 2010)

The back.


----------



## madman (Jun 19, 2010)

yo morb nice stuff! sorry i missed this post! killer!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 20, 2010)

It's been a bitter sweet weekend in bottle hunting when the best bottle you come home with is a Dr. Kilimar's Swamp Root Kidney Cure. I can't complain I really like the design of this bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 20, 2010)

Then you have strange finds like $15 Silvertone radios that are actually in pretty restorable condition, now maybe I can get rid of it's custom, ala acrylic paint redneck engineering, pea soup green predecessor, which is sitting behind it what the sheet on it, since the Silvertone is much more in line with the style I want. Even the original knobs are still with it and in good condition. Not bad for a radio that would most likely be found for nearly $100 in an antique shop.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 20, 2010)

Then you mom, who sometimes has a moment of luck and brings you a great bottle, gives you a early 1980's bottle with a fairly large bird swing in it, which the guy told her had been hand blown. *sigh* Yeah he's one of those who thinks he knows something, but in reality knows very little. He's also the guy I bought the Swamp Root off of. It's a neat manufacturing flaw, but just not that interesting.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 20, 2010)

close up of the swing.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 20, 2010)

In a fit of desperation you pick up this item which is mildly interesting and cheaper than you would most likely find elsewhere. It'll go good with my Goodwyn ice one from Bristol.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 20, 2010)

Of course the entire day would have been a bust, except maybe for the radio, if I hadn't found these for four bucks. Two different Hires Root Beer bottle caps from the Sun Rise Bottling Company of North Tazewell, VA, a real nice Rock Cliff with a West Virginia tax stamp on it and a kinda rough Royal Crown Cola from Bluefield, VA. The Hires' and the Rock Cliff just make the whole thing.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 20, 2010)

But the best find was actually from a friend. They are a Pepsi Hillbilly Mountain Dew cap from Marion, VA, two Blue Ridge Beverages from Marion, VA, and four Johnson City Nehi caps. Awesome.


----------



## madman (Jun 20, 2010)

nice stuff joe love the kilmers! and the dew cap............ got the blue ridges  the opener is also nice


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 26, 2010)

What is it with me and caps lately? Not that I'm complaining, but I would much rather have these brand's bottles instead. In the words of Warren Zevon, "Poor Poor Pitiful Me" these caps just won't let me be. LOL! We'll start off with the two Mil-Kay caps one used (and actually came on an empty Marion, VA Mil-Kay bottle) which unfortunately isn't marked, and one unused.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 26, 2010)

Then there is a Sun Drop from Vinton VA. 






 I also have the bottle that goes with this cap.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 26, 2010)

An early Seminole Flavors brand Brandy-Wine which is the green double barrel deco bottle that usually never has a town name, unfortunately the cap doesn't either but when am I going to see another?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 26, 2010)

Then we start the "I can't believe I found that" lids. A Tarver Orange Soda which, even though not labeled has to be from Johnson City.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 26, 2010)

It would have been used on this bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 26, 2010)

Then the jaw dropper. I was completely stunned when I spotted this one, because it's companion bottle is so rare, I figured that there was no way a cap survived, but I was wrong. A Craig's Root Beer from the Dr. Pepper Bottling Company of Johnson City.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 26, 2010)

And that cap would have came on this bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 26, 2010)

I picked up some bottles but they are soaking.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 26, 2010)

Bottles bottles bottles, ok there are only a few worth mentioning. First off we have yet another attempt at a mint Old Colony from Marion, VA, and I would have had it too if it was for some slight yellowing on the left hand side of the main label. Grrrrr. Then we have the bottle that the used Mil-k-botl cap came off of, a Mil-Kay Naturally Good from Marion, VA, then we have an early "Vitaman Drinks are good for you" Mil-Kay with continuous bars from the mid-1940's, but being a chattanooga glass bottle who can tell the exact date, and then we have the Cherokee Sparkling Beverages from Knoxville, Tenn. (which is embossed on the bottom). I wanted one with Dr. Pepper of K-ville in acl on the back, but this one was close enough.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 26, 2010)

*singing based on the "We got letters song"* Upgrades, we got upgrades! Yessir the second best find of the day two different Chero A Perfect Cola bottles from the Royal Crown Bottling Company of Johnson City, Tenn. One is a 1943 and the other I donno. They had a Nehi Bottling Company from JC but it was just too rough. Dagnabbit! The Upgrade on the right is mint, tee hee, but the variation on the left has some slight casewear. Variation is mostly on the bottom embossing, except that the new variation has two dots under the e in Chero. Curious.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 26, 2010)

This is one from yesterday. I've said many times that usually Hires bottles don't have town names on the aside for the main office, this is one of those exceptions and the thing is in mint condition. It is from Charlottesville, VA.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 26, 2010)

Not from my area, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## madman (Jun 26, 2010)

VERY NICE FINDS THERE JOE! i saw a mint old colony from marion today 4 bucks! nice caps also  where ya find the cheros? s-ville?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 27, 2010)

Sounds like we have been crossing paths again. LOL! The Old Colony wasn't quite as mint as you thought.


----------



## madman (Jun 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> *singing based on the "We got letters song"* Upgrades, we got upgrades! Yessir the second best find of the day two different Chero A Perfect Cola bottles from the Royal Crown Bottling Company of Johnson City, Tenn. One is a 1943 and the other I donno. They had a Nehi Bottling Company from JC but it was just too rough. Dagnabbit! The Upgrade on the right is mint, tee hee, but the variation on the left has some slight casewear. Variation is mostly on the bottom embossing, except that the new variation has two dots under the e in Chero. Curious.


 ah ha!  funny you should mention that! i needed an upgrade as well, and went there this weekend and they were all gone lol, cept for 2, there was originally 12,  but i did get my upgrade you scoundrel, hey joe if ya ever meet that guy hes got tons of bottles  his name is ronnie adams and a darn nice guy!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 28, 2010)

Why am I a scoundrel? The fact that the Old Colony was there proves that you got there ahead of me. You just didn't look in the right place. He had three in the lower shelves. LOL! Glad you got your upgrade though.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 30, 2010)

Ya never no when you are going to find THAT BOTTLE. You know the one, that stupid bottle you have been looking for all this time, only to find it in the last place you would expect it, just up the road from where you live. Yeah the one on the right is my THAT BOTTLE, a 6oz Spur from Pocahontas, VA, finally it's mine and in slap your head beautiful shape. I traded for the Royal Crown from Appalachia, VA, and purchased the 12oz Deco Rock Cliff Beverages, and the 6oz Bluefield Bottling Company deco with K. B. Co. this evening as well. Having only seen badly chipped versions of the Rock Cliff I was overjoyed when it clean up beautifully. Doesn't even have a flea bite on it.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 30, 2010)

You lucky scoundrel...Great finds!!
  By right up the road, you mean at a shop, or pvt residence?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 1, 2010)

You know better than to ask a question like that. LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 2, 2010)

Here are a couple more finds, that I found today. A 1912 Coca-Cola from Norton, Va, a Pepsi-Cola from Bristol, Tenn-VA, and a Red Rock Beverages that I just got cleaned up that I recieved in the same trade session as the Royal Crown. Unfortunately the Pepsi has a couple of small chips.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 2, 2010)

Two more bottles. An Ocean Breeze from Knoxville, Tenn, and a Stone Mountain (pale dry ginger ale as it turns out) from Johnson City, Tenn.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 2, 2010)

morb ~

 I don't doubt you for a second, but curious to know how you were able to so accurately date the 1912 Coca Cola?  Inquiring minds want to know ... your secret!  I'm terrible at dating those early Cokes.  []

 Mucho gracias ...

 Roberto


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> morb ~
> 
> ...


 
 First off the bottle is a Root bottle. Most Root bottles have the word root embossed lightly around the heel and not too far from it you have a, I think it's a four or three digit, number that I assume is a mold number then you will have a two digit number and that is usually your date. I have a similar 1914 Coca-Cola Bottling Company bottle from the same town, no script so it's a soda water, and a 1916 amber coke from the same place. Sometimes the numbers are hard to read or chipped off.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 2, 2010)

Of course this particular one has root on the bottom, but still has the four digit number and the two digit on the heel. 






 This is the two digit number on the Coca-Cola from Norton.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 2, 2010)

Dating early Chattanooga are the same. They usually have Chatt embossed on the heel and around the heel from it will be a two digit number. Can't remember right off if there is a four digit mold number on that. After a while Chattanooga stopped putting dates on their bottle or devised some dasterdly code that keeps anyone from dating any of their bottles aside from Hobbleskirt cokes.


----------



## dewdog (Jul 2, 2010)

Those Ocean Breeze bottles are great looking bottles.......


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes they are Dewdog. I'm glad I finally found one and in mint shape to boot for $3. Weeeeee! LOL! Scuse me I'm riding on a vodka induced buzz.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 2, 2010)

morb ~

 Thanks. I only have a few of the SS pre-hobble Cokes and not one of them has a single number on them anywhere. I mis-assumed that all/most of them were like this. I didn't realize they were even dated the way you explained and I humbly stand corrected. I thought you had some secret formula or xray vision.  [8|] 

 By the way, what is the earliest non-Hutch SS Coke that you have?  (What am I saying -- "who" is lucky enough to have a script Hutch?)  [:-]

 SPB


----------



## madman (Jul 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> Two more bottles. An Ocean Breeze from Knoxville, Tenn, and a Stone Mountain (pale dry ginger ale as it turns out) from Johnson City, Tenn.


 very nice indeed! 3 bucks is a steal! the stone mountain bottle is nice as well, also the 1912 coke is super dooper lol!


----------



## madman (Jul 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> Ya never no when you are going to find THAT BOTTLE. You know the one, that stupid bottle you have been looking for all this time, only to find it in the last place you would expect it, just up the road from where you live. Yeah the one on the right is my THAT BOTTLE, a 6oz Spur from Pocahontas, VA, finally it's mine and in slap your head beautiful shape. I traded for the Royal Crown from Appalachia, VA, and purchased the 12oz Deco Rock Cliff Beverages, and the 6oz Bluefield Bottling Company deco with K. B. Co. this evening as well. Having only seen badly chipped versions of the Rock Cliff I was overjoyed when it clean up beautifully. Doesn't even have a flea bite on it.


 that rockcliff is a fine looking bottle nice!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 3, 2010)

My picture doesn't even due that Rock Cliff justice. It's a mint bottle in every respect. Knowing that everyone one of these I've seen have been beat to pieces this one was a breath of fresh air.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> morb ~
> 
> ...


 
 Some of the earlier ones don't have that dating system, that only starts showing up in the teens from what I can tell. My earliest script bottle would have to be this Coca-Cola from Bristol, VA. No date on this one even though it's a root bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 3, 2010)

Blasted edit limitation.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 3, 2010)

Of course this Johnson City amber coke is a 1914 as well.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 3, 2010)

You want an early crown top this one is pretty early, unfortunately there is no date on it, but the top is hand tooled, and it has that rounded bottom. 






 But it does have registered embossed faintly on the neck.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 3, 2010)

morb ~

                      Thanks.  As always ... Great Info! -  Great bottles! - Great photos!

 I never gave much thought (or research) regarding the "rounded" bottoms vs the "flat" bottoms. Gee, that gives me an idea for an entirely new thread!  Lol  []  ... Just kidding - there's no way I'm going down that winding road!

                                                 Have a great 4th ... to all!

                                      SODA "POP" GOES THE FIRECRACKER BOB


----------



## madman (Jul 3, 2010)

killer


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 10, 2010)

I just had to get out of the house today, but money was scarce due to a recent ebay purchase (more on that one when it arrives), so I decided to forgo the trip to North Carolina and decided to hit a place I hadn't been to in apparently a very long time, and figured I'd pick up a Major Cola that I had had my eye on for a while. One of the shops had been torn down, to my shock, the dealer with the aforementioned Major Cola was gone (probably for the best it was a bit pricey), so I decided to take pictures of the two remaining bottling plants for the site, and scrounge around to see what I could scare up. A new lead resulted in the purchase of the Pet Dairy products acl milk bottle from 1937(?), not sure with milks, but do know they had a black acl Mission bottle from around the same period so it's possible. It isn't in the best shape, but for a five spot not too bad. I also stumbled across a 10oz 1966 Cheerwine that wasn't in the greatest shape, but it was two bucks, a Caster Oil bottle from the Frank Tea and Spice company (more a pick up for someone else), and finally the find of the day a 12oz 1939 Rock Cliff Beverages bottle. Which cleaned up well, not perfect due to some scratches and staining, but who's arguing.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 10, 2010)

it's just so much better looking when full. 







 If I don't watch out I'm going to end up with a collection of these things. Whoops too late.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 11, 2010)

Here's one you don't see everyday a C. C. Soda from the Flat Top Bottling Company. It also has the same K. B. Co. on the bottom as my Bluefield C. C. Soda. The Flat Top Bottling Company was located in Welch, WVA, and was part of the Keystone Bottling Company bottling group. A little beat up but for $2, I can use is for an example if I ever get around to that Keystone Bottling Company article.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 12, 2010)

Hmmm. Well I picked up another 7oz Orange Crush from the bay. Not all that exciting huh?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 12, 2010)

Now that interesting. It says Artificially Colored on the back of this OC Beverage bottle, but that's not the strangest thing about this bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 12, 2010)

The strangest thing about this bottle is on the side. Instead of the normal Krinkle bottle krinckles all the way down the bottle, this one has two windows situated in the middle of the bottle on each side. Actually this bottle is quite rare, Micheal Rosman's book lists it being worth between $100 and $150. Not too bad for a $30 ebay pick up. Now I need the 6 1/2oz version.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok I'll admit I just couldn't wait to post this one. This is something you don't see everyday. To be honest I didn't think there was such a thing till it showed up on the bay. A Mil-Kay Orange Phosphate wooden 6 bottle carrier.


----------



## madman (Jul 16, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## sodapops (Jul 16, 2010)

what he said!!!!!!!!!!!!!


> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> WOW!


----------



## madman (Jul 16, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> The strangest thing about this bottle is on the side. Instead of the normal Krinkle bottle krinckles all the way down the bottle, this one has two windows situated in the middle of the bottle on each side. Actually this bottle is quite rare, Micheal Rosman's book lists it being worth between $100 and $150. Not too bad for a $30 ebay pick up. Now I need the 6 1/2oz version.


 interesting indeed!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 24, 2010)

I thought that this weekend would end up being kinda blah. I wanted to get outta town so I did, I came up with a couple of things but nothing astounding, then I found a bottle that I had been wanting for a long time. Paid through the nose for it, but it's MY PRECIOUS NOW! But we will leave that till last.

 First off this week is a completely unknown, to me anyway, Crush ND/NR. This one isn't even listed in Rosman's book, gotta remember to send him a picture. It is 12oz which is also an odd thing.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 24, 2010)

The next item was one that I have debated on every time I see them on the Bay. I like Nesbitts the brand enough to have a few bottles around; however, have never made the plunge on a Dispenser, or any dispenser for that matter. I balked on the $85 price because it was so dirty, actually it had what appeared to be a bunch of dried leaves a 1/8" thick dirt layer, and an old coat hanger, which left a rust spot on the glass thanks Bar Keeper's friend, all of which had long since fossilized into a single entity. It was obvious this thing had been sitting in a barn or outside for a long time, as evidenced by the standing water stain, and distinct lack of decal on the other side. I talked the guy down $10 to $75 which covered the stupid high Tennessee taxes, and was repeatedly subjected to the insinuation that I was trying to screw him in a round about way. I guess he had been watching American Pickers, or he was just kinda jerky like that. Books for $185 with the bloody decal. Guy just got on my nerves over $10.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 24, 2010)

And then I blew a c note and some change on this puppy. Quite possibly the hardest bottle to find from the Marion Bottling Company of Marion, VA is the Sunny Isles. Why? I haven't the foggiest aside from two letters in their files where they were desperately trying to sell or otherwise get rid of these bottles after they stopped bottling the brand. Apparently they succeeded in doing so. Now it's mine, stupid money aside, it's mine.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 24, 2010)

The back.


----------



## madman (Jul 24, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhh yer killin me!very nice! and the dispencer is freakin awsome!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 25, 2010)

It'll be better when I get some new rubber washers to put the dispenser mechanism back together.


----------



## sodapops (Jul 25, 2010)

This book you talked about, where might a interested bottle collector find or get on of theses?





> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> I thought that this weekend would end up being kinda blah. I wanted to get outta town so I did, I came up with a couple of things but nothing astounding, then I found a bottle that I had been wanting for a long time. Paid through the nose for it, but it's MY PRECIOUS NOW! But we will leave that till last.
> 
> First off this week is a completely unknown, to me anyway, Crush ND/NR. This one isn't even listed in Rosman's book, gotta remember to send him a picture. It is 12oz which is also an odd thing.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  sodapops
> 
> 
> This book you talked about, where might a interested bottle collector find or get on of theses?
> ...


 
 He is a seller on ebay as well, if you are on there contact him through that and I'm sure he will be glad to sell you a copy.

 http://myworld.ebay.com/mrosman1/


----------



## madman (Jul 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> It'll be better when I get some new rubber washers to put the dispenser mechanism back together.


  hey joe, yes the washers i know what your talking about  me and paul dug dispencers at the west highschool dump smashed but the spigots were plastic and totaly intact with the washers and nuts intact, one we dug was a canada dry  it was square ahh killer


----------



## photolitherland (Jul 25, 2010)

You are the soda king Morbius, I would love to see a picture of your entire collection.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Actually its not Plastic. The mechanism, and I'm sure the ones you are digging as well, is made of Bakelite. A precouser to plastic that was widely used before the invention of modern plastic during World War II. A lot of the tube radios that look to be plastic made pre-war are actually bakelite. Bet the Canada Dry was a nice find.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  photolitherland
> 
> You are the soda king Morbius, I would love to see a picture of your entire collection.


 
 There are collectors who have forgotten much more than I know or will ever find out. I posted pics of my collection on here somewhere. It's no where near the size of collectors such as Wonkapete. He's the soda king.


----------



## root beer madness (Jul 26, 2010)

wow that some great stuff you got there.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 1, 2010)

Loooong weekend and a bunch of finds. I got it in my crazy head to go to Hickory NC this weekend, didn't find much but it was an adventure. Yesterday I went to an Antique Show held by some local collectors and picked up some items, then went to a usual source and picked up some more that I had been putting off. Today I met a new source that I had ran into at the aforementioned Antiques Show, and picked up four more. Then I called it quits for the weekend, I'm exhausted and have exhausted my sources aside from one I'll be hitting next weekend. Here's what I found.

 I normally don't pick up milks; however, I do have a later pint from this company and a cottage cheese jar, and I love the design enough to plop down $10 for it. It is a 1924 (hoping I remember that right) quart Clover Creamery jar from Roanoke, VA in quite good shape. I love the way the embossing is done on these. After this bottle they started embossing on the shoulder and neck.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 1, 2010)

This group includes my other keeper find from the Antiques Show, a 1954 Lonesome Pine 8 3/4oz from St. Paul, VA. The Double Line is a 1949 replacement for one I already had that wound up having a lip bruise that I hadn't noticed, and was one of two notable items from the Hickory NC trip. Then there is the second replacement is the Cheer-Up/Doughboy Bottlers deco from 1944.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 1, 2010)

Next are two of my favorite finds of the weekend, a 1954 Barney and Ally 7oz, and a 1963 Dean and Dick 10oz. I don't want to get into collecting all the names as most Mountain Dew collectors seem to have, I only want the large font versions like these two. The typed looking ones are just too boring. Of course these bottles are among the most expensive.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 1, 2010)

It was a big embossed weekend I picked up a few of them. Left to right we have a early Johnson City Bottling Works slugplate, a OCBCo Pepsi-Cola with no town name, but I have proof is from Marion, VA, a replacement Stone Mountain Bottling Company bottle, and a variation on the St. Paul Bottling Company Coca-Cola Soda Water bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 1, 2010)

Another favorite is this interesting variation of a Red Rock Cola Bottle. It's a 1940 from Granite Falls, NC (which I passed on the way to Hickory yesterday). One the front it looks like any other Red Rock Cola; however, then you turn it over.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 1, 2010)

and you see that the back acl doesn't have the usual woman in a circle decoration, but instead has what looks to be a bottling company specific design announcing "A Standard of Purity Sterilized Bottles" and the bottler is Purity Beverage Company. Coincidence? Na couldn't be. I've never seen this design on the back of any other Red Rocks, but who knows one could pop up. I just thought it was neat.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 1, 2010)

These are examples of the usual Red Rock back.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 1, 2010)

And finally the bottles from today. A 1955 Grapette from Bristol, Tenn (replacement), a Christiansburg, VA Banner Brand Beverages 7oz from 1951 (I have his 1939 12oz clear glass brother, but I love those green bottles), a 1949 Marion, Va Sunflower, and finally a for the heck of it deco from the Banner Cola Corporation of Christiansburg, VA. 






 And that all for this weekend.


----------



## Anthonicia (Aug 1, 2010)

I know what you mean about the plain font Mtn Dew's; they all seem to meld together after awhile.  Did you get a good deal on the Barney and Ally?  I am supposed to get my very own here next month (Sept.).  I am overpaying for it, but it is close to mint as mint can be.  Very nice bottles you posted, really like the Pepsi from Marion.  Everytime I see a bottle from Tazewell, or Marion I think of you.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 1, 2010)

Unfortunately the Barney and Ally isn't in mint shape, but it's my first, and it is a year that I need for research and comparison later on. I paid $100, which is low for one of these I understand, with the issues which aren't horrible, I probably did ok.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2010)

Morb ~

 I always enjoy your new additions, and realize your primary interest is with S.W. Virginia and N.E. Tennessee bottles. But I have also noticed that you will occasionally throw a North Carolina bottle into the mix. Thus my reason for sharing this "Big Top" acl from Durham, N.C. If you are familiar with it I was hoping you could tell me a little more about it. If so, do you consider it rare or common? It's dated 1949 - 10 oz. - Owens-Illinois/Duraglas. Bottled by the Dr. Pepper Co. 

 It always intrigues me as to how a "back east" bottle ended up in a yard sale in southern California?

 Thanks,

 SPB

 {Front Label}  w/ Circus Wagon and Clown.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2010)

{Back Label} w/ Elephant ... "Tops in Taste"


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks like a good weekend to me.


----------



## madman (Aug 2, 2010)

hey morb ya done good!


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 3, 2010)

My wallet hurts. LOL! 

 Soda, I'm sorry but I know nothing about that brand aside from seeing them around.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 11, 2010)

One of the most annoying to find Kingsport Tenn. bottles is finally mine. The 6oz Rex Beverages. While there have been a good group of these found, most are in rough shape, mostly due to the largest find being dug bottles that a local bottle club uncovered in a local dump. It's not often that you find a near mint one, which this one is, if it weren't for a few scratches in the glass this one would be mint. First the Sunny Isles, now the Rex, I'm on a roll. What's next a Lucky Giant Cola, or a 2 To 1? Dreaming I am.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 11, 2010)

This is one of those bottles I was referring to in my comments on dating Owens Illinois when it was put forth that the dot had nothing to do with dating. The Holston Rex Bottling Company was only in business two years 1941-42 and this bottle has a one embossed to the right of the OI symbol, next to that is a dot. This one doesn't have Duraglass embossed on it; however, it's sister bottle the Holston Beverages 12oz does, and advertises Duraglass on the back acl of the bottle, so it must have been a new product, and most likely wasn't put on the Rex due to it's size, about the size of a Tip or Grapette of the period.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 11, 2010)

You don't often see Duraglass advertised on the back acl of bottles, but they do show up. The aforementioned Holstons.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 11, 2010)

This 1965 Lonesome Pine beverages from Vansant, VA also has advertising for Duraglas.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 12, 2010)

Morb ~  Congratulations on your recent acquisition(s)  Great photos!  Great collection!   []

 I hope you don't mind my posting this e-Bay link to the 'Rex' bottle. I thought it might interest others regarding the seller's claim that the bottle was a 1931 acl. Everyone knows the acl process wasn't invented and popularly used until around 1934. I even sent the seller an e-mail asking about this but never heard back from him.

 SPBOB

 e-Bay Link :    http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310238256444&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## fishnuts (Aug 12, 2010)

*Thanks for updating this thread.
*I can easily start at the front and look at much your stuff.  And hopefully learn.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  fishnuts
> 
> *Thanks for updating this thread.
> *I can easily start at the front and look at much your stuff.  And hopefully learn.


 
 This is the second thread of my finds and yammerings. Below is the first, which tends to get buried if you are interested.

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/new-to-the-Morbious-Fod-collection/m-137391/tm.htm


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 15, 2010)

New item and it's not a bottle, but it is related. I was recently approached for a trade of this item, and a Norton, VA Mil-Kay, for my 7-UP crate from Marion, VA. I finally accepted, just to get this stupid thing, but being from a bottler in the nearby town of Tazewell, VA to the town I claim as my home town of Richlands, I couldn't resist. A neat item, but kinda universal, if not for the Sun Rise Bottling Company name on the dial, I wouldn't have bothered, but I'm funny like that. An interesting, yet boring, piece, but they all can't be jaw droppingly awesome. It is from Tazewell and I doubt with their being paper faced that many survive. Sure wish it had a bottle on it though. LOL!


----------



## jskirk (Aug 15, 2010)

Your house is pretty hot


----------



## LC (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice piece of memorabilia Morb. And in nice condition too . I Have had three of those types of ships wheels with advertising , and none of them were nice like the one you are showing , everyone of them had a handle or two missing from them . None of them were  soda related either . Nice find .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't think it's boring at all. Plus I have a couple of questions about it.

 1.  Does it work? And if it does is the temprature reading correct? If so you need to turn the AC on!

 2.  Is that a Shark dorsel fin I see in the water, a submarine, or what?

 And if you want a bottle "on it" just remove the top handle and put a bottle in it's place.  Lol

 Cool item. I like it!

 SPBOB


----------



## jskirk (Aug 15, 2010)

oh, yes  that is a cool thermometer, I would definitly have picked it up at a flea to see what the asking price was.  That temp is what its been here for 2 weeks, I think indy is turning tropical.


----------



## LC (Aug 15, 2010)

It sure has a nice patina on it , and the 95 temp is pretty much what we have been having here in Ohio  as well  .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 15, 2010)

I was serious about my shark fin question, but I see now it's the hull of a ship. Now that I put my glasses on I can just barely make out the sails. Man, the heat must be frying my brain.

 Hey Morb ~

 You shoulda posted that on your new column ... then we coulda really given ya the business on it.  Lol


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 15, 2010)

The picture was taken just after it was taken out of a hot car. It does indeed work.


----------



## madman (Aug 15, 2010)

what ya mean yer house aint that hot?lol ,its been in the hundreds here all month ahhhhhhhhhhhh nice find bro! as well as the rex bottle on the previous page.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm just that cool Madman, I keep anywhere I happen to be cool just by being there. LOL!


----------



## TheCaliKid (Aug 16, 2010)

That Cheerwine is sexy


----------



## madman (Aug 16, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> I'm just that cool Madman, I keep anywhere I happen to be cool just by being there. LOL!


 nice!


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 22, 2010)

One thing I saw last weekend would have made Madman very happy to have. It was one of the orange and white Hartman Beverages bottles; however, no matter how I tried, and I tried again this weekend, I couldn't get the owner to part with it.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 22, 2010)

After the rather dismal finds last weekend, this weekend turned out to be a positive boom. The first Mil-Kay is from Norton, VA and was the second part of the trade for the 7-up crate from Marion, VA from last weekend, the tall slinder Mil-Kay variation is from this weekend, then there is the C. C. Soda from St. Paul, VA with was the only bottle I paid for this weekend, the Botl-O from Johnson City, Tenn. which I traded a Pat. D. Kingsport, Tenn. Coca-Cola for, and finally the Dough Boy 7oz from Kingsport, Tenn. which is in good shape aside from some case wear. In front of that is the Red Rock Cola ruler I picked up this weekend from the same person I bought the St. Paul VA C. C. Soda from, and is believed to be from Appalachia, VA. I also picked up a replacement for my Holston Beverages from Kingsport, Tenn. Not too bad a weekend, got rid of a lot of doubles and bottles that I had been wanting to clear out for a while, and picked up some bottles I actually wanted. I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 28, 2010)

With very little cash in hand and a desperate need to get out of the house I headed for the local big flea market, which is about thirty minutes away. I was hoping to meet some one there to possibly do some trading, but he was no where to be found, so I started looking. I came upon a dealer I hadn't seen in several months, and started looking through his bottles, and even picked up the Seven-Up bottle I eventually bought as I only picked it up made a mental note of what town it was and put it back. I never dreamed it would be one of these so I just didn't think to look. I always make a second pass through the bottles after I've made my first, and picked up that bottle again, this time I turned it over to look at the date, and shock of shocks, it said 1940. I quickly turned it to the front to check the amount of bubbles on the shield, there were eight. Yeah I felt real stupid for missing that the first time.

 So I asked how much he wanted for it and got the, you know what it is speech, and the klaxons started going off in my head. Warning! Warning! It's price gouging time! Of course I was floored when he said $15, and I wasted no time in handing him the cash.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 28, 2010)

der back. The crazy thing is that it is one of those variations with eight bubbles on the main label, and seven on the top labels.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 28, 2010)

Some times you just buy something because it's a buck, which is what happened with this Palmer Brand straight side from the S. C. Palmer Co. of Washington, D.C. Turns out that Palmer was also one of the bottlers of Lemon Kola back in 1912 and 1913.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 28, 2010)

Palmer Lemon Kola ad from 1913.


----------



## madman (Aug 29, 2010)

hey morb nice bottle! ive seen those go for 20bucks, theres also a palmers from lenoir city tn. ill post a pix the tops broken off , rare......


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 29, 2010)

You did see the 8 bubble 7-up on the prior page didn't ya?


----------



## madman (Aug 29, 2010)

hey morb very nice 7up! while were on the subject of  johnson city i was at pauls the other day a he has a rices bottlling works grapette from johnson city 39 variant any good????


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 29, 2010)

Unfortunately there are quite a few of those Rices Grapettes running around. I haven't heard of a 1939 variation before, so that puts his starting the Johnson City branch about two years earlier, or maybe one if he ordered his bottles before starting the plant. This also makes me wonder even more about a possible Johnson City Pop Kola, which he was bottling in his Roanoke branch at the time.


----------



## madman (Aug 29, 2010)

do you want paul to bring it to marion?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey Morb ~

 Any chance of a little more info on your eight bubble/seven bubble/7up bottle?  We know they started putting seven bubbles on most of the front labels around 1938/39. But other than just "variation," do you have an idea why the mixed-up numbers were occurring as late as 1940?  Was it a 7up mix-up? 

 Great bottle! And gee, it just happens to be from Johnson City, Tenn.  []   What are the odds?

 Thanks,

 SODA"BUBBLE"BOB


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Hey Morb ~
> 
> ...


 
 I'd say your numbers are a bit off. I have found that the eight bubble variation runs as late as 1940, because one has shown up associated with Bristol, Tenn. and I know that Wiley McCoy didn't relocate there until around 1940. Note one thing though, the 1939 Johnson City seven up and the 1940 both have the seven bubble variation on the neck, but no on the full body label. I have also seen a Knoxville from this same era with the same variation. More than likely 1939 and 1940 were transition years, and it wasn't a poof they changed in 1938/39 situation.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 5, 2010)

It's been a long weekend and I still have two day left. I decided to go to the Hillsville, Va flea market on Friday, and then digging in Marion today. I got a few bottles and go withs yesterday, and dug one bottle today.

 First up is the 1939 Sun Flower Beverages, 1940 Mission Beverages, and 1946 Mil-Kay Orange Phosphate.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 5, 2010)

The Mission is from Granite Falls, NC, the Sun Flower is from the Dr. Pepper Bottling Company of Marion, VA, and the Orange Phosphate seems to be a company bottle with no town on it aside from the main office.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 5, 2010)

I also picked up three Tips yesterday. The two on the left are both 1945s (one of which I bought just to get the "Tip Grape Soda" cap), and the other one is a 1940 with no neck acl, which is a new variation for me.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 5, 2010)

Then we have a CherO bottle, a Chero-Cola from a short lived glassworks, and a chipped Mint Cola from Norton, Va.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 5, 2010)

A gentleman contacted through my website a while back wondering if my flint glass Chero bottles were from the Lynchburg Glass Company, turned out that they weren't; however, yesterday I remembered the mark when I picked up this Chero and flipped it over. The company was plagued with operating problems and ended up only lasting seven years 1918-1925. They are better known for insulators, but they did make bottles as well. You can check out his site below.






 http://www.lynchburginsulators.com/


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 5, 2010)

Then there is the 7 1/2oz Pocahontas Beverages bottle I purchased of the bay. Tis nice.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 5, 2010)

And now the find that I dug today out oodles of broken soda bottles. A cobalt blue Poison. This bottle has a skull and crossbones in the center with the words Poison embossed vertically on each side of it. There are also a star above and below the skull and crossbones. It's a little over an inch high. Anybody know anything about this bottle?


----------



## madman (Sep 5, 2010)

killer killer killer!


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 5, 2010)

My finds for today, a 7oz Squirt upgrade that I traded for.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 5, 2010)

She is a 1946 from Tazewell, VA which replaces my faded bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 5, 2010)

What's this? A green Dr. Pepper Good for life bottle? It can't be.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 5, 2010)

But it is.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 5, 2010)

And its from Marion, VA. This is a 1951 transition bottle from the Good For Life 6 1/2oz clear bottles to the 6 oz green bottles. Apparently these were only made on year. 






 Thanks to Frank for this one.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 5, 2010)

Well this couldn't have tasted very good, most likely better than Green River mixed with Vodka, a Dr. Jame's Cherry Tar Syrup. Blech!


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 5, 2010)

Unfortunately this isn't mine, but I wish it was. The bottle that proves that the green OCBCo bottles from Marion, Va were indeed being used for Blue Ridge Ginger Ale, Frank's (that dog) new paper label Blueridge Ginger ale bottle. I'm as green as this bottle with envy. Unfortunately the label isn't centered and you can barely see the embossing on the side.


----------



## madman (Sep 6, 2010)

WOWEE WOW WOW WOW!  CRAZY KILLER!


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 6, 2010)

Thought you would like that.


----------



## bottleopop (Sep 6, 2010)

I have one of those green 6Â½ oz green good-for-life dr.pepper bottles - it says Tullahoma, Tenn. on it.
 Were they 1-year everywhere?


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 6, 2010)

Every one of these I have seen is 1951. I even have a no town one that is that date, so it's very possible.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey Morb ~

 I have a "variation" (no name) green Dr Pepper bottle. Notice that mine has the word "Dr Pepper" embossed on the clock, whereas yours has the clock hands. Following this I will post a photo of the base.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 6, 2010)

Base / Embossed with  ...   8720   1G    56    6   

 (1956) ?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 6, 2010)

P.S. ~

 I also have two others ... both with clock hands like yours.

 1.  Green (no name) 1951
 2.  Clear (Los Angeles) 1947

 Note: The bottle I posted a photo of is not a ribbon "Good For Life" but rather the back side simply has a de-bossed ...  Dr Pepper

 SPBOB


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 6, 2010)

The bottle you posted is the latter green bottle design that they were transitioning to, from the "good for life" design. For some reason they transitioned to the green color glass just before introducing the version you posted in 1952. I have yet to see a 1950 dated bottle so I'm not sure if they were green glass or not; however, I do know that everyone of these green "Good for Life" bottles I have seen, including the one you mentioned in your last post "1. Green (no name) 1951" that you stated had clock hands, have been 1951 dated bottles, which leads me to the one year transition theory.

 The design you posted lasted until the late 1950's. Latest I've seen was 1958, and there is a rare one of these that has the debossed design with two acl labels on either side of the neck. I would dearly love to have that one.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Base / Embossed with  ...   8720   1G    56    6
> 
> (1956) ?


 
 Yep.


----------



## bottleopop (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't know if anyone else has noticed but there are two different sizes of the "Good for Life" statement on the bottles.  It's sort of like coins with the 'small date' and the 'large date'.  When you see 2 bottles next to each other, it's quite obvious.  The 2 such varieties I have are both no-color 6Â½ ounce bottles.  Maybe this goes along with the different kinds of clocks, I don't know.  Those two bottles are in boxes somewhere.  []


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 6, 2010)

Could be due to different glass companies making the bottles. I've never really paid enough attention to the size of the lettering before.


----------



## madman (Sep 6, 2010)

YES THE BALL MADE DR PEPPERS ARE A LITTLE DIFFERENT THAN THE LGW BOTTLES


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 7, 2010)

Hmmm. My first bottle was a Ball Good For Life Dr. Pepper, but I never really paid attention to the difference.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 9, 2010)

I know Morb and others have seen this Dr Pepper design image dated 1929/30 ... but I thought it might be of interest to those who have not and may be wondering when it was first designed. At least, I am assumming this is the introduction date. (Of course, it doesn't indicate a color - green or clear).

 SPBOB


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 9, 2010)

The early bottles were actually embossed; however, this proved to be impractical as the embossing was so easily damaged in the machines, so they decided to go with the more common debossed bottles.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 12, 2010)

I went to the big T lookin' for a soul to steal....er I mean bottles. Charlie Daniels in my head tonight. While there were very few bottles to be had I did meet and offer my contact information to a possible new source, and picked up three baggies worth of West Virginia tax stamp bottle caps from the local area. I also picked up a green C. C. Soda in almost perfect shape aside from some scratches and a slight chip for two bills.

 The C. C. Soda is from Ronceverte, WVA, which is near the Virginia border between Beckly WV and Clifton Forge, VA. It is a gorgeous green example of one of these bottles, and it makes me wonder if there is a chance they are connected to Clifton Forge as they have a bottle almost the same as this one. The milk is a half pint Clinch Haven Farms from Norton, VA.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 12, 2010)

The caps range from run of the mill Coca-Colas from Bluefield to more interesting ones. I actually discovered a new brand being bottled in the area that I didn't know about. 







 RC Half Quard and Nehi Orange Drink from Bluefield, VA


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 12, 2010)

A Falls City Beer West Virginia tax cap. Falls City was a very popular beer in the Bluefield WV area for a long time, and this cap is most likely from there knowing the make up of the rest of the caps.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 12, 2010)

While you see the Coca-Cola caps from Bluefield quite a bit, its not often you find other Coca-Cola flavors like this Fanta Grape.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 12, 2010)

Or this early logo sprite.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 12, 2010)

While it doesn't say it on the cap, this one has to be from North Tazewell, VA. If the presence of it's Hires brethren are any indication.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 12, 2010)

I never knew that Lotta Cola was bottled in Bluefield until I won a bottler receipt with the brand on it, now I have the cap as further proof. I only wish I could find a bottle with the town name on it. Bottled by the Dr. Pepper Bottling Company of Bluefield, VA.


----------



## madman (Sep 12, 2010)

HEY MORB CHEERS!


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 12, 2010)

Finally my first two brand specific Falls Mills, VA bottle caps, I already had some generic flavor caps from there, first is the Double Cola which was the leader for the company. Then there is the Kayo. My mother who's been looking for bottles for me came across a thermometer for the brand in the backwoods of Tazewell county and was telling me about it. I blew it off, because I had found no mention of the brand being bottled in the area. Imagine my face when I spotted this one, and of course the company covered that area so they most likely provided the store with the thermometer.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 12, 2010)

I also had several Nehis, RC Colas, two Patio Cherrys, a couple of generic cherry sodas with the wv tax stamp which puzzle me, a Dr. Pepper king size from Bluefield. Several coca cola variations, and two Canada dry Hi Spots with WV tax stamps. I wonder who was bottling Hi Spot. Tazewell bottled the Ginger Ale until its closing so I wonder. Unfortunately no town name. I just can't bear to dismiss these not town names to I may have to start a state tax specific collection like OsiaBoyce's South Carolina tax stamp collection.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 13, 2010)

Last find of the weekend, actually I found this on Thursday, but passed at first. I finally decided today to pick it up due to what it is and where its from. It is a screw top maple syrup bottle. That's right a screw top syrup bottle that most cats, including myself, instantly chuck. This one has it's original label in amazingly good shape. It is a Virginia Brand Maple syrup made by the Virginia Syrup & Candy Corp. of Roanoke, VA. I bet we chucked a ton of these in the Marion dump never knowing anything about them. It has to be from the late 1930's or early 1940's, because I don't think that gold type paint lasted into the 1950's; however, you never know. Will have to do some research on this one. I have a feeling once my friend Lee learns about this bottle I won't have it long. LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 13, 2010)

Hmmm the only mention of the company I can find is from 1960. Oh well still a nice bottle by any account. Couldn't have lasted too long as I only found on mention online, including Google books. Weird.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 18, 2010)

1938 Mil-K-Botl.


----------



## madman (Sep 18, 2010)

HEY MORB NICE ONES! WHERES THE MILKAY STORY? LOL.. THE SYRUP WOULD LOOK RIGHT NICE WITH MY OTHER PAPER LABELS, BUT IM SURE ITS DESINTED FOR LEE.... LOOKS LIKE LATE 40S TO ME, NICE JUG, ANY GLASS MARK ON THE BOTTOM?


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 19, 2010)

You guessed it Lee knows about it and has already shown interest in it. LOL! I'll have to try to put the bottom information up for you tomorrow. Working on the Mil-Kay story, you'd be surprised just how little is out there about the brand. I may have to hit the Newspaper archive for this one. Would be nice to scare up some ads for it.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 25, 2010)

A couple of bottles so far due to a trade. The first is a Sunny Isles from Falls Mills, VA dated 1949.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 25, 2010)

The back.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 25, 2010)

A 1916 Coca-Cola bottle from the Keystone Bottling Company.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 25, 2010)

the bottom.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 25, 2010)

And finally this one a slug plate bottle from the Galax Bottling Company of Galax, VA. This bottle comes from just over the mountains from Abingdon, Va.


----------



## madman (Sep 25, 2010)

very very nice!


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 25, 2010)

Well it finally arrived, and its not a bottle, but a blueprint for the acl design of a bottle. Who cares you're saying. The bottle is a Luck Giant Cola bottle from Tazewell, VA and if that wasn't reason enough, it is for a previously unknown size for the brand that I'm not even sure was produced past this blueprint. I have never seen a 7oz Luck Giant Cola, and the newest 12oz I have seen is 1941. This print is dated March 1942, and may be a brief glance into what could have been with this brand, or there are other bottles for the brand in a 7oz size. It's going to be fun finding out what the story is of this. I have found no evidence the brand survived the war, so who knows?


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 3, 2010)

Picked up a few in Beckley, WV Friday. I was hoping to find some coalfield decos but no luck. Left to right is a 12oz Goldern Girl Cola, a 12oz Upper 10 from Bluefield, VA, and a 1931 OCBCo green bottle from Marion, VA. This is the first 1931 dated one of these that I have seen.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 3, 2010)

The better find being the Ale-8-1 crate with "For Bracing Pep" and "A Late One" on it. Neat.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 8, 2010)

I doubt its very often that you find a bottle opener that isn't advertising a soft drink or beer, and I'd never seen one of these smaller size openers before either, but I found this today and had to ad it to the collection. It is from Inecto Hair Color.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 8, 2010)

This one is for Frank and Madman. You cats may havea the bottles but I gotta tha cap.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 8, 2010)

I've actually been holding out on you guys, hoping to get some orange art sand to set this one off just right, but after the "Top of the world" Nehi made such a splash a little while ago, I had to throw this one into the mix. From the top it doesn't look like much except it is adverting Mission Orange.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 8, 2010)

But then you take a picture of it full on and wow. I'd never seen one of these before and had to have it when it showed up on the bay.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 8, 2010)

It also has the good housekeeping seal of approval. LOL! The liquid that was inside is long gone, this was what I was wanting and still want to replace with some dry substance like art sand. It's got to be depression glass, and its one of the favorites of my collection. 






 I'd give my right arm for a Red Rock Cola, Mil-Kay, or Orange Crush made like this ashtray.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 8, 2010)

Speaking of depression glass I picked up this ashtray this weekend. It is a Firestone advertising ash tray from the Century of Progress in Chicago in 1934, and its made of orange glass. I had to have it. Now if I can find a tire to replace the one that was once a part of this ashtray.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 8, 2010)

Morb ~

 Fantastic finds! But I just gotta ask about the Mission Orange. I realize the bottom part is an ashtray. But why the (what appears to be a) pin-size hole through the neck? And what did the bottle used to contain, if anything?  Or am I just seeing it wrong?

 Thanks,

 SPBOB


----------



## madman (Oct 8, 2010)

are you kidding me??????????????????????


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello Joseph,

 What a great piece 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 are you gonna take up smoking? I'll burn a Kool in your honor, if you aren't.


----------



## ncbred (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow!  Thats an awesome piece!


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 9, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> are you kidding me??????????????????????


 
 I knew you would react that way. LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 9, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Morb ~
> 
> ...


 
 I think you are seeing an illusion manufactured by my flash. It has a dip in the top and of course the main cavity comes to a rounded cone just below the ring on the neck. I'd say it contained some type of orange liquid. The cap felt kinda oily, so it may have been similar to the Nehi's contents, seeing as they are from around the same time period.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 9, 2010)

You'll have to burn that Kool for me. LOL! I don't want any ashes or cherries near this beauty.


----------



## madman (Oct 9, 2010)

wow nice finds! i may no where theres a tire missing the tray not sure if its a firestone? let me know if yer interested....


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 10, 2010)

I appreciate the offer but I already have someone looking into one.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 12, 2010)

Killer ashtray there Joe. The caps are too. W/ that tax stamp seems everybody wants some.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 17, 2010)

I was eagerly anticipating the arrival of my best find in a while, or at least the most interesting Mil-Kay I had ran across. I really liked this one, then it arrived. I noted that there was some flopping around in the box when I picked it up. Then I heard the tell tale sound of tinkling glass, my heart grew cold. I knew something was wrong. Upon opening the bottle I found a few pieces of trash paper thrown in with a bubble wrapped item in the very bottom. There hadn't been enough packing material in this far too over sized box to stop the bottle from moving around in the box and apparently at some point in it's travel to me it had hit hard enough on it's crown to poke a good sized dent in the side of the box and splinter two chunks of glass from the neck of the bottle. These I found in the bottom of the box itself. I guess you could call this incident "When bad packers happen to good bottles". Blast, why does it always happen to the bottles you really like? The seller says he is going to refund my money, but I haven't seen anything yet, and it doesn't replace what would have been a very nice Mil-Kay in my collection. This the the second broken bottle I have received this year. I hope the trend doesn't continue.

 If anyone has one of these in great shape they would like to let go of let me know.


----------



## madman (Oct 17, 2010)

hey morb, i feel ya, ive had that happen to me also,  youll get one bro !


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 17, 2010)

True where there's one there has to be more.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 24, 2010)

Alright Madman, I went and got that Sun Ripe Orange Drink bottle from Knoxville, Tenn. with the label in tact, even thought it is a bit on the dark and slightly faded side, from Elizibethton, Tn. 







 I'm sure if you don't want it Lee will be on it like an Irishman on cabbage.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 24, 2010)

I got a few things off the bay recently. First up is a clear, not a green (crud), Dew Beverages bottle that I picked up to go with the Mountain Dew collection.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 24, 2010)

I finally found one of these, now all I need is a better 1948 red on white variation, and the unknown date 10oz with the swirls, unless another one makes an appearance.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 24, 2010)

Then there was this old thing. A 1947 tall yellow and red Coca-Cola crate from Bluefield, WVA.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 24, 2010)

Some hunting in the wiles of Abingon, VA turned up this November 16, 1915 Coca-Cola.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 24, 2010)

It helps that it was from Johnson City, Tenn. and $9. Makes up for some finds that didn't turn out so well over all.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 24, 2010)

While heading to Elizibethton from Johnson City I got turned around and headed toward Asheville, NC. I stopped in the town of Unicoi and found a flea market, I purchased three bottles but the two I got cheap ended up too week acl wise and I was forced to toss them, a loss of $2.50. Yet the most exciting find of the weekend was indeed fine and for five bucks I can eat the other two. It's a Tip variation from 1947, but neither of those facts is why I was so excited as I left this place.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah I know another darn Tip variation, but what had me so excited was the back, which of course stated that it was from Forester Beverage Co. of North Wilkesboro, NC. I didn't even know this bottle existed. Forester Beverage of course was owned by one of the original partners in the Tip Corporation, of course they had a bottle; however, the actual existence of one with this information on it was news to me. And I found it in a crap hole east Tennessee "flea market" for $5. Yahoo!


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok the other find of the weekend might cause the ears of milk and or PET collectors to perk their ears up, or at least cause them to clarify the history of this bottle. I'm no milk bottle collector even though I have been known to pick one up that interests me, and this one did. It was with about three more of the same size and some smaller half pint square bottles. I was told it was $15, having found nothing on my trip to Tazewell, Va I decided to pick it up as I had never seen one before in my life. I have seen this acl design on clear bottles in red, plenty of them, in fact the rest of the bottles were that type, and thus boring. This one was different though, so I bought it. An Amber half gallon Pet milk bottle with a white acl. Did I stumble on something truly scarce or have I just not been paying much attention to PET milk bottles?


----------



## madman (Oct 24, 2010)

nice finds i saw a tip cola cap from raliegh nc today as far as the sun ripe pm me with the price!


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 24, 2010)

It appears to be dated 1957, and the acl is exactly the same as it's more common red acl cousins.


----------



## madman (Oct 24, 2010)

nice pet milk, aint seen the amber one!


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> nice finds i saw a tip cola cap from raliegh nc today as far as the sun ripe pm me with the price!


 
 You been up Sevierville again haven't ya? LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> nice pet milk, aint seen the amber one!


 
 That makes two of us brother. I even ask Charlie and he couldn't recall seeing one, but he said that doesn't mean he hasn't.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 24, 2010)

BTW pm sent Mike.


----------



## madman (Oct 24, 2010)

no pm sent!


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 31, 2010)

As weekends go this one was ok, some bogus purchases, some great purchases that made up for it.

 My first ink a cobalt sheared top. I like it.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 31, 2010)

I've never seen a flask like this one. The other side has a smooth surface for a label to be applied.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 31, 2010)

The bottle on the left made up for an earlier purchase that day that didn't stand up to cleaning. It's an eight bubble seven up from Bristol, Tenn. VA dated 1940, and it is also the seven bubble neck label variation.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh yeah then there's the salt shaker. Nice huh? It'll look good with my squirt and Spur versions.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 31, 2010)

Well crud a Canada Dry bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 31, 2010)

From Bristol, Tenn. dated 1957 and a great little upside down Chevron at the top.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 31, 2010)

Dr. Swett's Beverages 1 pint 12oz bottle. No town name dated 1951.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 31, 2010)

Some other stuff I picked up. Too bad the Was-Cott didn't hold up to cleaning, but the eight bubble seven up made up for it.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 31, 2010)

Then there the completely out of left field surprises. I had spotted one of these at Hillsville this year and being a Star Wars fan and a can collector I decided that this was a nice crossover; however, the one as Hillsville was over a hundred bucks. Pass. Then I found this one for $25, and not having the full price told the guy that I would give him the $22 that I had left. Needless to say I got it. These were part of the Pepsi promotion of the release of Star Wars episode 1 in 1999. I'm not sure exactly what these sets were made for, display in stores, or as give aways, but the person who sold them to the dealer I purchased them from was a Pepsi rep so most likely it was some kind of promotional thing, or display. None of the cans have been filled and it's a great piece.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 31, 2010)

And we open the box.


----------



## madman (Oct 31, 2010)

hey joe very nice !


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 7, 2010)

This weekend has been fairly interesting. I got in a previously unknown bottle from Graham, VA, finally found my first Royal Crown Bottling Company of East Tennessee with Johnson City, Tenn. on it and it is a 1959 so far the latest known example from this mysterious company, and it's a red and white Nehi 10oz, I also recieved my Mae West twist tip Orange Crush 26oz bottle in from the bay. But the most interesting find is one that I have put off buying since I started bottle collecting about four years ago. It is a Dr Pepper Carton that I wouldn't pay the requested $15; however, decided to take advantage of a 50% off sale and snagged it for half that.

 First off is the 3-C Nectar straight side from Graham, VA which is actually a blue glass variation. So far it appears that the blue glass bottles were the first type of bottle used by the company and it appears that Graham, VA is one of the earliest bottlers of the brand. It is in almost mint condition and that isn't a term I throw around much.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 7, 2010)

This is the 26oz Crush bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 7, 2010)

And the Nehi.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 7, 2010)

The back. 






 I'm going to post the carton on it's own thread.


----------



## madman (Nov 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> The back.
> 
> ...


 ah ha mystery solved


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 22, 2010)

Well I decided to take a trip to the Greensboro, NC bottle show. This mind you was only the second time that I had been in Greensboro, the first being back in 2004 when I spent a week down there training on their laser after I had only been at my company for a few months. My logic being that surely there had to be a Tip bottle or a Mil-Kay bottle in North Carolina; however, I didn't see one Tip bottle, and I know the brand was bottled just a few miles away in High Point, NC. I also only spotted one Mil-Kay in the whole place, and it was a variation I already had even if it was from Salisbury, NC, but at twenty bucks I had to pass. It is only a Mil-Kay after all.

 I did find some things and met some people that I had had contact with through email on one here, including Celerycola who sold me the first bottle I am going to post. It was a good show.







 That bottle was a Tenn-Cola from Chattanooga, Tenn. I have three of this brand now. As as I found out this weekend there is always more, seeing as one of the gentlemen who had contacted me through the website showed me a 3-C Nectar straight side from Greensboro, NC. You just never know folks.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 22, 2010)

Funny enough that isn't the find that has me the most excited from the show. The award for find of the weekend goes to a much more common brand. I had been looking for this bottle ever since I spotted one on ebay. I already liked the brand, and have some bottles from Johnson City, Tenn.; however, when I saw this variation I had to have it. I actually found one a few weeks ago in the same podunk flea market I found that North Wilkesboro, NC Tip in; however, the paint just didn't last during cleaning so dejected I tossed it.

 What is this miraculious bottle which has so captured my heart lately? A 7oz Lucky Giant? No. A previously unknown green variant of the Tazewell Orange bottle? Nope, it's a Frostie Root Beer from Richmond, VA. Yes that's right a Frostie Root Beer with the earlier, 1952, white label. The other bottle I had found had the normal mid fifties beige label, so the label doesn't really matter, though it's a nice addition.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 22, 2010)

It's not the town, because Richmond, VA is too far out of my area to matter much to me.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 22, 2010)

This is the reason why. Instead of just the regular orange peel on the shoulder and neck, this bottle is embossed with "Mr. Frostie" on both sides of the shoulder. The funny thing is that the only bottles I've seen this on have been Richmond, VA bottles. I'm wondering if this is just something the individual bottler wanted on their bottles. Are there other towns with this embossing on the shoulder? Now add to that the earlier white acl which I don't have an example of, and the weird pinkish tint to the glass and you have a bottle that just screams awesome!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey Morb ~

 I just wanted to touch base and let you know you still have a fan club that closely follows the new additions to your collection. We may not post replies each and every time, but we're here enjoying everything you post. And often with envy, I might add. Keep'em coming. Great stuff!  []

 SPBOB


----------



## carling (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes, ditto what he said!

 Rick


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 9, 2010)

File this one under "Well I just had to". I'll admit I like the button style signs; however, find Coca-Cola (the most promanant versions found) to be extremely boring, but when I spotted this Dr. Pepper on Monday I just had to have it, so as soon as I got paid I plunked down the $112 to bring it home. It's a little beat up but I think the price was right. I've seen worse selling for more, so without more blather, the 1950's era 10, 2, 4 Dr Pepper button sign. Plus it matches my clock of the same era.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 19, 2010)

Nother sign I picked up recently. Botl-O is the flavor line of the Grapette company.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm gonna beat Soda to the punch. Here's the bottle. LOL!


----------



## madman (Dec 19, 2010)

nice sign and bottle need to get me one of those bottles


----------



## celerycola (Dec 19, 2010)

I always like the signs that picture a bottle.


----------



## acls (Dec 20, 2010)

I have never seen a Botl-O sign.  That is very nice.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> I always like the signs that picture a bottle.


 
 Definately esspecially if they are odd brands like this one. I have two Botl-O bottles in my collection. The green label is nice; however, my favorite is this quart size version.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey Morb ~

 I'm still a big fan of this thread ... but since you "beat me to the punch" on the green variation (and the last red one as well) I just gotta ask if you have this red variation?  If not, I will keep my eyes peeled for one and send it to you next Christmas (2011).  Lol

 Your buddy,

 Soda


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Hey Morb ~
> 
> ...


 
 LOL! Ya crazy cuss ya! LOL!


----------



## sodapops (Dec 21, 2010)

very nice sign there Morb, I would have to make room at the restaurant for that one.[]


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 26, 2010)

I gotta some bottles from the last couple of weeks. First off is an August 1921 patent date Orange Crush, these bottles are Canadian. Second off I finally got my own Wautaga Bottling Works bottle from Elizabethton, Tenn.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 26, 2010)

More from the bay. A Ma Cherie Cola bottle this is another of the Lazier brands, and finally a textured green Orange Crush.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 26, 2010)

I had to pay through the nose for it but I finally found that pesky Diet Mountain Dew variation I was looking for and ended up with another unknown variation to boot. Not too bad. The one on the far left I already owned.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 26, 2010)

Last but certainly not least my first Mountain Dew bottle with a town name on the front from Asheville, NC. Now all I need is a Roanoke, VA and a West Jefferson, NC and I will be satisfied as far as town names go.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's a few more I picked up on Friday, I just got done cleaning them. A no white background label Cheerwine with no town name to replace an earlier bottle (this one is in awesome shape), an 8oz Crush "Draped Diamond" bottle from 1974 (didn't have an 8oz of this type), I rescued two Eight Bubble 1941 7-UP bottles from Birmingham, Alabama, I am keeping the better one (not pictured), and a Tennessee Soft Drink Association commemorative bottle from their 1976 meeting in Gatlinburg, Tenn..


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 2, 2011)

I also picked up the Johnson City, Tenn. single city listed Southway, it's not perfect, but It'll do until I find a better one, dated 1956.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 2, 2011)

The other version has Johnson City and Kingsport, Tenn. on the back.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 2, 2011)

Last but not least was a "Hey that's neat item". It is a Biltmore Club Beverages bottle from 1942. The gentleman who sold it to me told me that it is one of the hardest ones to find of this brand. Eh you know how that goes. I did a quick search and found that Chris Weide has this one and a 12oz with the same red an white label that I like better, but not much else on this bottle. It's kinda rough, but I like the label design.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 2, 2011)

And the back, funny I wouldn't have thought there were Millions of people in Asheville or Durham in 1942.


----------



## madman (Jan 2, 2011)

hey morb ever seen a 1941 tru ade acl from johnson city???  by the way nice stuff!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 2, 2011)

Cool haul. There's around 5 of those Biltmore Clubs that I know of, plus a Biltmore Club Soda


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> hey morb ever seen a 1941 tru ade acl from johnson city???  by the way nice stuff!


 
 Yep I've owned two of them in my time. They tend to have weak acls though. I'm having more issues with the later dates.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Cool haul. There's around 5 of those Biltmore Clubs that I know of, plus a Biltmore Club Soda


 
 I'm hoping that maybe I can use it as trade bait for a guy I know who has some Virginia bottles I'm interested in. Is it worth much? I'm sure it's not worth enough to send a kid to college, especially in that condition. LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey kids! Ready to jump around like idiots? This is a sign from a Marion, VA dairy company, and it's not for their milk, but for their ice cream. I doubt there are very many of these that survive. Add to that the information that it seems to have actually come from the Shanklin Dairy plant itself, and you get tis nice. LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 12, 2011)

A Shanklin Dairies delivery truck from 1948, which is two years prior to the 1950 sign above.


----------



## madman (Jan 12, 2011)

wow lee would probably flip for that! very nice!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 12, 2011)

I suspect you may be right on that one. He was who I was thinking of when I traded for it.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 17, 2011)

I actually picked up several new bottles; however, only a couple are worth mentioning. The first being the 1955 throwaway bottle that I believe is the type used by Tri-City Beverage to bottle Mountain Dew which I posted in it's own thread, and the next is this Slim Jim diamond pattern deco from Winston Salem NC. Any of you North Carolina collectors know much about this bottle?


----------



## Bottle Junkie 56 (Jan 18, 2011)

Morb. Comes in 9 & 10 oz. aqua, 9 & 10 oz. clear, 6 oz. clear, 6 oz. aqua without "Slim Jim" but with "Diamond Grape" on shoulder, Tall emerald green 7 oz. without "Slim Jim", Short emerald green without "Slim Jim" 6 oz. with blanked out area for paper label. None are rare, nor "dirt common" either. Aqua Diamond Grape is hardest to find. All varieties have deco diamond pattern. RK


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow the emerald green sounds like it would be a beautiful bottle. What caught my eye with this one was that I had seen a Diamond Grape on ebay recently, and liked the design, then I saw this one and just had to add it to the deco collection. Thanks for the info.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 24, 2011)

Well here is my newest addition to the collection. I snagged it for a cool $65 on the bay. It was buy it now and I jumped on it. It's kinda rough, but its not that bad in the areas that count, and it gives it some character. I couldn't resist.


----------



## ncbred (Jan 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> Well here is my newest addition to the collection. I snagged it for a cool $65 on the bay. It was buy it now and I jumped on it. It's kinda rough, but its not that bad in the areas that count, and it gives it some character. I couldn't resist.


 
 For $65 that is a steal.  I love finding deals through Buy It Now.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 24, 2011)

Killer


----------



## fishnuts (Jan 24, 2011)

...the best looking tin sign I have seen in years!
 Awesome color.
 You did good, morb, you lucky dawg...give it a good place on the wall.


----------



## madman (Jan 24, 2011)

great find! wish i had money to burn!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 25, 2011)

Don't worry that was the last of the easily disposable income for a while. I bought a new television and that yanked $500 out of my behind, but it'll be bonus time again soon, maybe I'll have a bit more, but I need to pay off credit cards so I have to stop buying non inessential items like signs, and orphan (non collection oriented) bottles. In short, I'm broke now too. LOL!


----------



## celerycola (Jan 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> Don't worry that was the last of the easily disposable income for a while. I bought a new television and that yanked $500 out of my behind, but it'll be bonus time again soon, maybe I'll have a bit more, but I need to pay off credit cards so I have to stop buying non inessential items like signs, and orphan (non collection oriented) bottles. In short, I'm broke now too. LOL!


 I thought non-essentials were things like food, clothes, and gas (except for gas to go to a bottle show: that's important)

 I have my Christmas purchase $500 tv hooked up the the computer so I can see all the bottle pics posted here in large size.


----------



## madman (Jan 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> Don't worry that was the last of the easily disposable income for a while. I bought a new television and that yanked $500 out of my behind, but it'll be bonus time again soon, maybe I'll have a bit more, but I need to pay off credit cards so I have to stop buying non inessential items like signs, and orphan (non collection oriented) bottles. In short, I'm broke now too. LOL!


  let me rephrase the money to burn statment       [im jealous]lol


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes they are but they aren't considered disposable income, tis the money after the life essentials are are taken care of that goes for the secondary ones.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Don't even talk to me $15 Nesbitts Thermometer boy. LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 7, 2011)

Long freakin' weekend, spent a lot of time hitting antique shops, including one three and a half hour long trip up Interstate 81 to Staunton, VA and surrounding area in search of treasure. From which I came back with very little. Couple of Decos, a real nice Wescola and a textured Roanoke, VA Nu-Icy, and a twenty dollar Mil-Kay that I didn't need only to get the cap off of it. I had never seen this cap aside from online so I had to jump on it. I'll justify it later. I also picked up a few small signs as well. Let's start with the bottles. I also picked up two bottles in my usual haunts. That is the 1941 Mil-Kay "A Vitamin B1 Drink" instead of the usual later "The Vitamin B1 drink", and a Clover Dary half pint acl from Roanoke, VA for six bucks.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 7, 2011)

A small Pop Kola tin sign I picked up today for under Thirty dollars in Wytheville, VA.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 7, 2011)

A plastic Grapette sign I picked up on Thursday for $10.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 7, 2011)

And my favorite find of the weekend. A Ski-Hi cardboard 11x15 sign from the late 1920's and early 1930's. Ski-Hi was the taller version of the Bob-O-Link brand produced by Orange Crush during this time period. These would be phased into the O-C Beverages line which would eventually become the Old Colony flavor line. 






 No I didn't loose my senses and put a push pin through the sign. There is a die cut hole in the tip of the sign.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 27, 2011)

I finally found a holy grail. I've been looking for one of these Chero (formerly Chero-Cola) bottles for three years. I finally came across one this weekend.


----------



## madman (Feb 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> I finally found a holy grail. I've been looking for one of these Chero (formerly Chero-Cola) bottles for three years. I finally came across one this weekend.


 sick is there a town on that monster


----------



## madman (Feb 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> While the middle one was won off of Ebay the bottles flanking it are a 1946 Nesbitt's from Pocahontas, VA, while having a better acl than my present one, it had a chip on the bottom, but I can deal with that. The other bottle is a Cherry River from the Nesbitts Bottling Company of Richwood WVA. I just liked the acl so I picked it up. It is a 1955. I found the last two in West Virginia if you couldn't guess.


 missed this very nice!


----------



## madman (Feb 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> And my favorite find of the weekend. A Ski-Hi cardboard 11x15 sign from the late 1920's and early 1930's. Ski-Hi was the taller version of the Bob-O-Link brand produced by Orange Crush during this time period. These would be phased into the O-C Beverages line which would eventually become the Old Colony flavor line.
> 
> ...


 very nice


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No unfortunately there isn't a town name or a date, Chattanooga glass. Grrr. LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been slacking in posting lately. Let's get up to date. Here are the four Bob-O-Link type bottles that I own, two of which I picked up recently. The one on the left is from Greensboro, NC, the one with the debossed circles is from South Boston, VA (a recent buy at the Morristown show), beside that we have the 8oz one I picked up in Wytheville, VA, and finally my recent ebay find of a 9oz Ski-Hi. Of course Bob-O-Link and Ski-Hi were part of the Orange Crush Bottling Company's line during the 1920's.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 10, 2011)

Speaking of Orange Crush let's move on to my most recent additions to that collection. First is an embossed amber Orange Crush from Uruguay (ebay find), an early Orange Crush variation from Fayetteville, NC I picked up on the way back from the Morristown show, and a Mexican Orange Crush variation I didn't have purchased at the show.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 10, 2011)

Of course picked up through a trade with Madman, this 1953 Kingsport, Tennessee Cheer-Up.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 10, 2011)

I went diggin' last weekend with Madman and the rest and didn't find a whole lot; however, I did find this Poison. It is a machine made bottle because the through the lip, but it does have poison and lines embossed on two sides with the other two sides being slick. Anybody know much about this one?


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 10, 2011)

I've seen that M in a circle before somewhere.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 10, 2011)

And now this weekend. Due to machine troubles at work I ended up with a four day weekend, but aside from Thursday I really haven't done much in the way of looking. Thursday I was in Bristol, Tenn. looking through the records for corporation records of a couple of bottling companies and ended up stopping at the local over priced junk dealers to see if the milk bottles I had seen last time were there. I'm not really a milk collector, and if I do pick up milks they usually have to be local half pints so that they don't take up much room. Well these happened to be local half pint acls all dated 1939, drat hooked again. So seventy bucks later I took them home. The Bassetts is a tough one to find; however, not impossible. I'd never even seen the Godsy before, and a quick look on Charlie's website I find that he hasn't got this size pictured, now that's something. Lastly the Southern Maid, yet again I'd never seen one, Charlie doesn't have it on his site, so I think under twenty five bucks a piece was a decent deal. Darn milk bottles are taking over the place.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 10, 2011)

That about does it for this time. I did find a Chero A Perfect Cola from the Royal Crown Bottling Company of East Tennessee Johnson City, Tenn.; however, I need to get some cola to take the picture for the website. Well there was one more, and that is a 10oz Sun Burst, I know you're saying to yourself, who cares. But this one is from the Seven Up Bottling Company of Richlands, VA and is the newest dated bottle I have been able to find from the company 1964, and it was three bucks. Only one of this brand I have ever seen from this company.


----------



## madman (Apr 10, 2011)

great finds! really like that cheer up lol


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey Morb ~

 I found this regarding your poison bottle.

 SPBOB

 [*]M in a circle ... Maryland Glass Corporation, Baltimore, MD (1907-c.1970s). Mark first used in 1921, according to trademark info reported in Peterson's _400 Trademarks on Glass_ (1968). This company specialized in cobalt blue glass bottles and jars. Many of the containers made for Phillips Milk of Magnesia, Bromo-Seltzer, Vicks, Noxema, etc, were produced here. Maryland also produced the most commonly seen type of "violin bottle" in various shades of blue (and probably other colors). Maryland Glass was acquired by the Dorsey Corporation in 1968, and I believe that the "M" mark was discontinued sometime in the early 1970s. Anyone with info, please contact me on how late this mark was used. Note: The "M in a circle" mark has also been used more recently by the Mosser Glass Company (Cambridge, OH, 1971-to date), but in those cases it is usually found on tableware, novelties, toothpick holders, etc.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 11, 2011)

I had a feeling it was 1920s or 1930's.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 11, 2011)

> M in a circle


I think Toulhouse is correct stating 1916. His work from 1971 is a little newer and cited use of documents from the builder and president of the works.
 Cecil Munsey's article on Bromo seltzer from 1992 agrees and can be found HERE #1138
 If your wondering "why Bromo?" it's because Emerson had the factory built to meet the supply demand of his bottles.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 24, 2011)

A few pick ups from the weekend. Finally!!!! I found a 1950's era 12oz Royal Crown Cola from Bluefield, VA that was jacked up in some way. YAY! Then there is the forgotten bottle from the Morristown show, a Grapico from Sylacauga Ala (wonka you needing this one?), and the third 1968 Frostie bottle from Tri-City Beverage, and I think I finally found one that doesn't have enough damage to bother me.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 24, 2011)

Some ND/NRs I picked up off the bay recently. There were a couple more, but these were the only ones worth saving. The Crush is rough; however, this is the first one of these I've ever seen, the Coke is your typical diamond Coke; however, the bottle that made the nearly twenty bucks including shipping worth it, a 10oz Teem which is listed in Ayers' Pepsi book for $75 and matches my Patio one. These two brands are a bit on the tough side to find. This is the first one of this particular Teem ND/NR that I've seen in person.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 24, 2011)

Then there is the orphan pick up of the weekend, but I couldn't resist for the price. Two Richwood West Virginia slug plate bottles both of which I picked up for $15. I love that watermelon slug plate and would have paid the $15 for that one by itself.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 24, 2011)

I rolled the dice on this one, and may never know it's true origins. It was found in Bluefield, WV just about three minutes from Bluefield VA, formally Graham, VA, at a shop I frequent that finds it's stuff locally. It is a straight side bottle with only G. B. C. and the contents embossed on it. No town name or anything else. Being so close to Graham, VA, all I could think of was Graham Bottling Company. The only problem is that I have yet to find anything about a Graham Bottling Company only a Graham Bottling Works. So who knows, but at $2 I'll take a chance.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 24, 2011)

Found this in a junk shop in Bluefield with a bunch of what nots in it, I had to take the whatnots out; however, I only paid $2 for it. It is a Leatherwood Dairy crate from Bluefield. It was cheap, and I've never seen one before.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 24, 2011)

And finally for Madman and Lee. A Latonia Club Lime Rickey paper label bottle from the Wesco Foods Company of Cincinnati Ohio. I'll have to stick this one next to my Wescola deco bottle.


----------



## madman (Apr 24, 2011)

THOSE ARE SOME NICE FINDS BRO ! LOVE THAT TEEM! THE WESCO IS VERY COOL ALSO.  WELL THEY ALL R


----------



## morbious_fod (May 9, 2011)

The Gray, Tennessee bottle show was this weekend and I of course again set up a display. I got energized to finally pick up a new brand that I had been toying with for a while this past year, and this is the end result. A Mil-Kay display. There was also a write up on the history of the brand on a table in front, but that got in the way of the pictures.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 9, 2011)

Left side.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 9, 2011)

Right side.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 9, 2011)

Middle close up.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 9, 2011)

Of course I picked up some bottles at this show. First up we have the 1956 Double Cola 1 pint 12oz twist style bottle, the large size Kist bottle in clear, and the Hires RJ in 26ozs from 1948. I've been getting into these large size bottles lately, especially brands I usually don't collect.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 9, 2011)

Next we have the 1940 Tip, which I did have but I'm not stupid enough to pass that one up for two bucks, a 3-C nectar from Marion, VA with the town name spelled correctly, a Kist from Johnson City, Tennessee, A Double Cola Jr large letter variation from Johnson City, Tenn (already had the small letter version, and finally the bottle I've been wanting for a while (don't ask me why) Pepsol. I just like that bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 9, 2011)

FINALLY!!!!! A Chero Cola straight side from Johnson City, Tennessee that isn't damaged. I've been looking for an upgrade to my original for four years. Another upgrade is the slug plate Johnson City Bottling Works bottle (this is my second favorite slug plate Johnson City behind the watermelon slug).


----------



## morbious_fod (May 9, 2011)

I know what your thinking, that's piddly crap, there had to be something that you found that even blew yourself away. There was, but first lets go with great find number 2, a darn near mint Lucky Giant bottle from Tazewell, VA dated 1941.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 9, 2011)

The back. Unfortunately the real Tazewell, Va find of the weekend I couldn't hope to afford and my friend Frank paid stupid money for it. Sometimes you gotta bite the big one. I just didn't have the $300 that he had to pay for it. What was it, a 2 TO 1 bottle from Tazewell, VA. It is a tougher bottle to find than even the Lucky Giant, but the next bottle gives me hope that someday one will end up in my hands, and hopefully not for that much. I was happy enough with my Lucky Giant which I traded for.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 9, 2011)

Alright so what trumps a Lucky Giant, and possibly even a 2 TO 1 in my book you are asking? Well this involves a story that begins back in September at the State of Franklin Bottle Club picknic when Richard Begley, a Kingsport, Tennessee collector, showed me the late 1940's ad for Beverages Incorporated of Kingsport, Tennessee which had the usual Cheer Up, and Doughboy listed, but instead of Smile had a soda that I never knew they bottled listed, Dream Orange. No one seemed to know about a Dream bottle from Kingsport. After several months of speculation and trying to figure out if this was one of those brands like Hires which usually didn't have town names on the bottles, I was hit with a complete surprise on Friday at the opening of the show. I walked up to a gentleman that I had met last year only to find another Kingsport collector standing there with an odd Dream bottle in his hands. When asked what he had, he replied it was a 10oz Dream bottle from Kingsport, Tennessee. My heart started to drop until the seller stated that he had another in the box on the floor, and in a movement that would rival the strike of the black mamba I was in that box grabbed the bottle and was back up clutching it in white knuckled hands. There was another problem the seller was unsure he wanted to part with the bottles, crap. Remember me talking about stupid money, well sometimes you have to be agressive, so after standing there basically begging the guy to sell, I decided to make him an offer he couldn't refuse. I took out a hundred dollar bill, and asked him if he would take that for it. He did, and I walked away with this bottle. The other collector bought the other one, if he was trying to wait the old guy out for a better price I'd already screwed up that for him. The important thing is that I have my bottle and I don't feel I cheated the old guy, that was a more than fair price for this mint (and I'm using the term correctly on this one because it doesn't look like it had even touched another bottle) previously unknown bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 9, 2011)

The all important back.


----------



## lastmanstanding (May 9, 2011)

Congrats on finding the Dream bottle, always great to find a new local bottle.  The ones I have seen are usually chewed up with case wear, it's nice to see a clean example.  I wonder if your bottler used the 6 1/2 ounce size at some point, too.  The 2 bottlers in my collecting region that bottled Dream used only the small size bottle as far as is known, but I know there are bottlers out there that used both sizes.  Is your bottle dated?


----------



## madman (May 9, 2011)

nice stuff man! i dont know where to begin! the milkay display is very nice! as well as the dream, great finds as always! when does the museum open??????wish i could have been there, bill time yuk!


----------



## madman (May 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> Of course I picked up some bottles at this show. First up we have the 1956 Double Cola 1 pint 12oz twist style bottle, the large size Kist bottle in clear, and the Hires RJ in 26ozs from 1948. I've been getting into these large size bottles lately, especially brands I usually don't collect.


 very nice! those large kist bottles are freaky looking  nice!


----------



## morbious_fod (May 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  lastmanstanding
> 
> Congrats on finding the Dream bottle, always great to find a new local bottle.  The ones I have seen are usually chewed up with case wear, it's nice to see a clean example.  I wonder if your bottler used the 6 1/2 ounce size at some point, too.  The 2 bottlers in my collecting region that bottled Dream used only the small size bottle as far as is known, but I know there are bottlers out there that used both sizes.  Is your bottle dated?


 
 The strange thing with this particular bottling company is that they have a history of using two sizes on certain brands. They use a 10oz and a 7oz for Doughboy Cola and Smile, so anything is possible. This is a 1946 and is getting into a different era for the company where they are using 10oz bottles more and we haven't seen many 7oz variations as well, but who knows.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 9, 2011)

You paid a hundred bucks for a Dream bottle?  You just made my day, I thought I was the only one who had problems like that.

  Collecting regionally can be tuff, but rewarding as hell.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 10, 2011)

All too true. LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 12, 2011)

I am way behind on my finds. Here is one of my favorites from ebay a 1 1/4 liter krinkle Orange Crush bottle with original cap.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm a sucker for barrel shaped bottles, and this wine dip syrup jug was no exception. I would like to find one of the Wine Dip deco bottles.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey that's not a soda. That's right its a flask from the Baltimore Glass Works.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 12, 2011)

Mandalay Punch Cap.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 12, 2011)

Taka-Kola cap from Winchester / Harrisburg, VA.


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice Acquisitions! I haven't seen a large Kist before, what a nice (relatively) recent find! I have the large-size deco crush from here but haven't heard of any large "Picnic" Kist sodas. They would make quite the pair though.

 What is the deal with the 1 1/4 "Litro" crush? Where is it from?

 And now you are accumulating 'ole flasks? Quite a leap from 20th century sodas, isn't it? [8D]


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 12, 2011)

Also, it isn't exactly related but those nice old caps reminded me of a question I've had for a while; when were the first printed/personalized/private crown bottle caps produced? Were there ever any crown caps that had debossed die-stamped bottler information produced, or were they exclusively printed/painted?

 Or perhaps to narrow it down, when did the early Coca Cola franchises first produce personalized caps, if you know anything about it?


----------



## madman (Jul 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> I'm a sucker for barrel shaped bottles, and this wine dip syrup jug was no exception. I would like to find one of the Wine Dip deco bottles.


wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> Nice Acquisitions! I haven't seen a large Kist before, what a nice (relatively) recent find! I have the large-size deco crush from here but haven't heard of any large "Picnic" Kist sodas. They would make quite the pair though.
> 
> ...


 
 The Litro Crush is Mexican. I had never seen one before so I had to have it.

 As for the 'ole flask, I got a very good deal on it, and couldn't resist. You don't see those very much down this way.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> Also, it isn't exactly related but those nice old caps reminded me of a question I've had for a while; when were the first printed/personalized/private crown bottle caps produced? Were there ever any crown caps that had debossed die-stamped bottler information produced, or were they exclusively printed/painted?
> 
> Or perhaps to narrow it down, when did the early Coca Cola franchises first produce personalized caps, if you know anything about it?


 
 I think the private label caps have been around almost as long as the crown top patent itself, as for debossed, I don't know, I've seen some; however, they didn't appear to be much older than the rest of the painted caps.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 31, 2011)

Today I paid $4 for a cardboard box, but at least it was an interesting box. I was walking into an antique store when this caught my eye, it appeared to be a box for 16oz screw cap ND/NR bottles and the Mountain Dew Logo had the look of the Yahoo! era logo. I own one of these 16oz screw top Yahoo! era logo bottles, so I got the owner to sell me the box. When I got it home it appears that his might have been the box that the bottles were delivered to the bottler in.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 31, 2011)

The Owens Illinois markings on the bottom brought me to that conclusion. It's not in perfect shape two sides have tears in them, but it is over thirty five years old, and was filled with wooden items that the owner claimed were bearing pieces for wagons.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 31, 2011)

I picked this item up earlier this week. I was hoping for more, but aside from a very overpriced Grapette repro clock this was the best that showed up.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 31, 2011)

I traded for this beauty last weekend.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 31, 2011)

And the item I picked up today that is going to make a certain Marion resident smile, because its for him. A JFG(ee) point of purchase advertising piece.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 31, 2011)

I picked up more including several bottles; however, that'll have to wait, the bed is calling.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 31, 2011)

What the heck a couple more won't hurt. I picked this local beauty up the weekend after I got back from New Jersey. I'd been pondering it for several months, and even though I thought it was a bit high I grabbed it, of course this is the same day and place that I picked up that Baltimore Glass Works historical flask for next to nothing so it all evened out.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 31, 2011)

The first of my bottle finds from today, and one from the Jersey trip. The larger Whistle (normal size) is from Winchester, VA, and the miniature is from today.


----------



## madman (Jul 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> And the item I picked up today that is going to make a certain Marion resident smile, because its for him. A JFG(ee) point of purchase advertising piece.


what the .. oh yeah thats the new slogan see it on there trucks! lee will flip!


----------



## madman (Jul 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> The first of my bottle finds from today, and one from the Jersey trip. The larger Whistle (normal size) is from Winchester, VA, and the miniature is from today.


sevierville???????????


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 31, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 1, 2011)

My mother keeps her eyes open for items around where she lives, and while for the most part she doesn't find much interesting, sometimes she will surprise you. She surprised me with a brand new Pocahontas Beverages crate from Falls Mills, VA filled with three eight bottle cartons complete with bottles. One of the Double Cola cartons was roached with a huge hole in the side, but I was able to save one of them and enough brand new Double Cola 16oz bottles to fill it, the third carton was the one pictured below. I'd never seen a Jumbo carton like this so I was excited, and it verifies that the Falls Mills, VA company was bottling Jumbo as well, which I had suspected. Too bad there weren't eight Jumbo bottles in the lot as well. A nice little time capsule from 1976.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 1, 2011)

The Double Cola 2 Free bottles = one gallon carton. I usually don't bother with the filled up six pack thing; however, seeing as I already have a six pack of Tri-City Beverages bottles, and not wanting to throw away brand new bottles, I went for it. Too good of an opportunity to pass up.


----------



## sodapops (Aug 1, 2011)

Sweeeeeet, I love bottle toppers and displays


> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> I traded for this beauty last weekend.


----------



## madman (Aug 1, 2011)

GOOD GOD YOULL SOON NEED TO CHARGE ADMISSION TO YER HOUSE! GREAT FINDS MAN!


----------



## celerycola (Aug 1, 2011)

That's one way to pay for what you buy.


> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> GOOD GOD YOULL SOON NEED TO CHARGE ADMISSION TO YER HOUSE! GREAT FINDS MAN!


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 2, 2011)

I doubt it would ever be enough. LOL!


----------



## Alaska (Aug 2, 2011)

we ever gonna get a dig goin man!?

 Tom


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 2, 2011)

I've just never been a huge digger. Give me a flea market, junk shop, or even antique shop and I can come up with some stuff. Unfortunately I've never had any luck with digging, so I don't seek it out that often.


----------



## madman (Aug 2, 2011)

aint know digs!


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah right Madman, I bet you've been diggin like a mad monkey down there in K town.


----------



## madman (Aug 4, 2011)

oo oo oo ah ah ah!


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 21, 2011)

I found an interesting find, a slant logo script Chero-Cola from Greensboro, NC. This is the first one of these I've seen in real life.


----------



## madman (Aug 21, 2011)

nice bottle! when you get sick of it send it my way! lol


----------



## celerycola (Aug 23, 2011)

I would love to talk you out of this one for a friend in Greensboro.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 23, 2011)

Would this happen to be the same friend who had the Greensboro, NC 3-C Nectar?


----------



## celerycola (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry, no.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 24, 2011)

No need to be sorry. I was just wondering. LOL! I'm not completely attached to it, what are you offering in trade?


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm seeing green this weekend, but its not from envy. I finally landed two bottles I'd been wanting for a while. The acl and deco Ale-8-1 from 1955 appears to have been the first acl the company used for the brand, they had been using a deco bottle prior to that from what I can gather. The Dew Beverages is one that I've wanted as a companion to my Mountain Dew collection, and it had to be in green, for obvious reasons. 







 The embossing seems to have been dropped in favor of a smooth bottle later on.


----------



## madman (Aug 28, 2011)

ive got a really nice ale 81 can its yours if ya want it


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks anyway, I only wanted this particular one, and maybe the deco if I can find it. Other than that no interest in ale-8-1 aside from drinking it now and again.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 4, 2011)

I passed on a Sprite thermometer very similar to this which was $75, but I liked the design of these, so when I spotted this one for $45 I grabbed it. It's the Tab version of the plastic thermometer produced by Coca-Cola in the late 60's or early 70's.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 4, 2011)

I went to Hillsville, VA on friday for their labor day flea market, I bought a few signs, and a few bottles. The first sign is this tin Good Grape sign that I had been wanting for a while, but never had the cash at the time I spotted it.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 4, 2011)

This is one that just happened to catch my eye, a paper sign for 3 Centa from the Gastonia NC franchise.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 4, 2011)

And the only local sign I picked up. The Leatherwood Company was a dairy in Bluefield West Virginia that started producing in the 1950's as far as I can tell. I have one of their bottles and a plastic crate, so when I spotted the dealer with two Leatherwood tin signs I had to ask about them, while the prices were pretty much normal, I just couldn't invest that much in a "hey that's neat" item so, I ask if they had anything else. They informed me that they had two cardboard signs, both of the same basic design, but one was larger than the one I bought. It is a Merry Christmas sign from the company which was small enough and cheap enough to justify my picking it up.


----------



## celerycola (Sep 4, 2011)

Fabulous condition on the Good Grape sign.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 5, 2011)

It's got a couple of paint losses but not rust.


----------



## fishnuts (Sep 7, 2011)

Sweet!  Good Grape tin, yowza!


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 17, 2011)

A couple of new finds. A Lucky Giant from Tazewell, VA, an unusual Nehi Beverages from Winston-Salem NC, and a 12oz Zimba Cola from Winston-Salem NC.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 17, 2011)

a 1934 Jumbo A Super Cola bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 17, 2011)

Two different Crush ND/NRs.


----------



## madman (Oct 17, 2011)

what the??????


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 17, 2011)

What the what?


----------



## madman (Oct 17, 2011)

nice stuff there! yes indeedydoo, the nehi is interesting,  i think i saw a knoxville one just like it the other day ill have to grab it, the lucky giant and zimba are nice also, theres a knoxville zimba out there arg! whats the deal on the crush bottles ?never seen those?


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 17, 2011)

nice additions. i was watching the crushs but got side tracked and forgot to bid on them.


----------



## TheCaliKid (Oct 20, 2011)

they are all nice!


----------

